# Incoming Thread Prune of large Threads (+/- Jan 16)



## Legend (Jan 7, 2011)

A fanclub i frequently post in(the marry a girl/guy fc) has had its posts cut and we arent allowed to post in


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks mbxx for yet another extremely useful idea while taking into consideration the work so many people put into their fc.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 8, 2011)

Why not just upgrade this shit.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2011)

Jude:  Don't think that an upgrade would help us much with the size problem.  It would certainly give us a few nifty features though.  Ones that I would love to see.


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2011)

But an upgrade would take actual work from Mbxx instead of just randomly popping in and deleting stuff


----------



## Elle (Jan 8, 2011)

*frustrated*

What is the point of running [successful and actively participated in] FCs if all the history gets wiped away and then going forward after every 10k posts?  With all the limitations that have been and continue to be put on this forum, I have to wonder if this is a sign that Tazmo and Mbxx are getting ready to it shut it down at some point?  If not, why the neglect in at least trying to keep the status quo in functionality in here?  

Would think this forum would be seen as an accomplishment and something to be proud of owning/running and to that end, figure out what's necessary to keep this forum a place people _want_ to spend time in and not a place where time and effort on the part of its active members to create an interesting community will have been and continue to be wasted [if posts are deleted permanently with no access to them and thread post counts no longer have any meaning].  Is it the goal to actually _decrease_ membership/activity?


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 8, 2011)

Elle said:


> *frustrated*
> 
> What is the point of running [successful and actively participated in] FCs if all the history gets wiped away and then going forward after every 10k posts?  With all the limitations that have been and continue to be put on this forum, I have to wonder if this is a sign that Tazmo and Mbxx are getting ready to it shut it down at some point?  If not, why the neglect in at least trying to keep the status quo in functionality in here?
> 
> Would think this forum would be seen as an accomplishment and something to be proud of owning/running and to that end, figure out what's necessary to keep this forum a place people _want_ to spend time in and not a place where time and effort on the part of its active members to create an interesting community will have been and continue to be wasted [if posts are deleted permanently with no access to them and thread post counts no longer have any meaning].  Is it the goal to actually _decrease_ membership/activity?



Very much agree with this.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 8, 2011)

Mbxx, this is ridiculous.

Let's ignore the joke threads and FC threads.

There are loads of good threads with 10k+ posts which are going to lose a lot of info.

Can't we have a vote on this?


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2011)

> What is the point of running [successful and actively participated in] FCs if all the history gets wiped away and then going forward after every 10k posts?



To have fun with the people that post in it?



> Can't we have a vote on this?


----------



## Klue (Jan 8, 2011)

Lesson learned.

If you care about your post count, only post in shit threads from now on.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 8, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Mbxx, this is ridiculous.
> 
> Let's ignore the joke threads and FC threads.
> 
> ...



This is a dictatorship we have no say on this


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 8, 2011)

So, does that mean our post count goes down and we lose senior avy/sig things? Cause if that happens it makes this seem even more useless for us to put so much work into this forum, our Fanclubs and anything else.


----------



## RedAsATomato (Jan 8, 2011)

Elle said:


> *frustrated*
> 
> What is the point of running [successful and actively participated in] FCs if all the history gets wiped away and then going forward after every 10k posts?  With all the limitations that have been and continue to be put on this forum, I have to wonder if this is a sign that Tazmo and Mbxx are getting ready to it shut it down at some point?  If not, why the neglect in at least trying to keep the status quo in functionality in here?
> 
> Would think this forum would be seen as an accomplishment and something to be proud of owning/running and to that end, figure out what's necessary to keep this forum a place people _want_ to spend time in and not a place where time and effort on the part of its active members to create an interesting community will have been and continue to be wasted [if posts are deleted permanently with no access to them and thread post counts no longer have any meaning].  Is it the goal to actually _decrease_ membership/activity?



I'm putting this on my sig in a minute.



Black Wraith said:


> Can't we have a vote on this?



Although it seems pretty much deemed impossible based on responses to this post, it still is a nice idea. Perhaps a thread where we can all sit down and talk about this?


Also, getting the database errors at times like other individuals here.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 8, 2011)

More than likely your postcount won't be reduced. The only threads that will be targeted are those with 10K+ posts. Which means mostly the FCs. 

The way I see it, there is no big deal. On a regular basis how often do you just sit there and read through old pages? FCs are a place to hang out, yeah you have memories, but some people are acting as if posts are deleted it somehow means the shit they did in the past never happened. Grow up.

I just want them to get it over with so the forum will stop going at a snail's pace.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 8, 2011)

But some threads outside of the FC's do have over 10k posts. 



			
				Elle said:
			
		

> What is the point of running [successful and actively participated in] FCs if all the history gets wiped away and then going forward after every 10k posts? With all the limitations that have been and continue to be put on this forum, I have to wonder if this is a sign that Tazmo and Mbxx are getting ready to it shut it down at some point? If not, why the neglect in at least trying to keep the status quo in functionality in here?
> 
> Would think this forum would be seen as an accomplishment and something to be proud of owning/running and to that end, figure out what's necessary to keep this forum a place people want to spend time in and not a place where time and effort on the part of its active members to create an interesting community will have been and continue to be wasted [if posts are deleted permanently with no access to them and thread post counts no longer have any meaning]. Is it the goal to actually decrease membership/activity?



Very much agree with Elle right here


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 8, 2011)

Not really. Most threads like that are in the MD, or Sports section. Those threads usually get locked anyway. No one reads them again. They can be deleted. Since when was post count a big deal anyway?


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 8, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> So, does that mean our post count goes down and we lose senior avy/sig things? Cause if that happens it makes this seem even more useless for us to put so much work into this forum, our Fanclubs and anything else.


I agree. 

The old posts should be archived somewhere.


----------



## krickitat (Jan 8, 2011)

Well I am on the fence about this, on one hand I started a thread in the BH that has been going strong for three years, there are many pictures there that get accessed quite often back to the beginning.I would hate to lose alot of that effort. those previous pages ARE an archive that we access frequently.

I agree that FC's over ten thousand don't REALLY get accessed back that frequently, and plus its just alot of spazzing, I know you guys think its gunna be the end of the world but really....how often do you guys say "oh that thing so and so said TWO YEARS ago was hilarious. I better go look it up" then spend three hours trying to find a general idea of what page it was and then another two hours searching page by page to find it cause you cant search by name cause that person changed their name and you dont know their new one....see where I am going with this? NONE f you do that that often then DO YOU? 

When was the last time you randomly opened up page 345 of your fav FC and sighed and said "oh the memories"

I own an FC well over 10K posts and I have owned it for several years. All I ask is to give me the chance to save some pertinent things, I just ask that you set a timeline so that I cant 'put my affairs in order' as they say. I would hate to come back from work and find everything gone.  Also If you could avoid deleting the first pages for FC's that would help tremendously.

Might I suggest not deleting the FC thread entirely and just deleting everything back to page one?


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 8, 2011)

krickitat said:


> Well I am on the fence about this, on one hand I started a thread in the BH that has been going strong for three years, there are many pictures there that get accessed quite often back to the beginning.I would hate to lose alot of that effort. those previous pages ARE an archive that we access frequently.
> 
> I agree that FC's over ten thousand don't REALLY get accessed back that frequently, and plus its just alot of spazzing, I know you guys think its gunna be the end of the world but really....how often do you guys say "oh that thing so and so said TWO YEARS ago was hilarious. I better go look it up" then spend three hours trying to find a general idea of what page it was and then another two hours searching page by page to find it cause you cant search by name cause that person changed their name and you dont know their new one....see where I am going with this? NONE f you do that that often then DO YOU?
> 
> ...



Actually... I go back quite a lot to look at really old posts for various reasons in the Sasuke x Naruto FC. Sometimes to find that hilarious convo we had two years ago, or a fanart marathon, or a poem someone wrote on random.
We also have an on-going event where the memebers write little fanfiction (drabbles/ficlets) that are posted in the FC and are all linked in one post, as well as various memes we members have come up with and participated in - alos usually linked back in one post so everyone can go and look at each other's at any time. There are also general awesome posts about the pairing, canon, fanfiction rec-lists and such things that is frequently used.

There are tons of things in the Sasuke x Naruto FC that are 'archived' all over the thread and me as well as many others will be terribly upset if all our efforts disappear. <.< If we had known that all of it would be deleted at some point we would have stored those things in other places, but since we didn't know we will all have to work hard to save as much as psossible now and simply try to keep our fond memories of everything that will be lost, and possibly try to re-create some of the things in other places were they won't be deleted. *sigh*

Me myself has been working for seven hours already (and it's now almost 6.30 in the morning, I've literally been up all night for this) to save some [to me and some others] very important works littered all over our FC and I'm still FAR from done. (even though I _really_ need sleep now so I hope I can sleep for a couple of hours and everything will still be there until I at least can get a chance to collect it)

What I really wanted to say is; losing our whole FC-history _is_ a HUGE deal for many of us in at least the Sasuke x Naruto FC, and I'm pretty sure it's the same for a few other fanclubs.
Having all of it deleted is actually pure disaster for us and at the moment many of our members do their best to save what they can in fear of losing posts of great importance for us.


----------



## krickitat (Jan 9, 2011)

Good point Dragonwolf, honestly in the kakasaku FC while we didnt have as many as you there are still some poignant moments I like to look back at. I mean I have owned that FC for _years_, I like to look back and remember old members, not to mention on our page one thousand we had a big event and those are posts I just dont want to lose. 

I think more effort should go towards deleting FC's that havent been updated or used in a long time, And you know there are LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS of them. Like if an FC hasnt been updated in two weeks...well let someone else pick up and carry the torch if they really wish by creating a new thread if there is really a demand for it. 

In fact I am more then convinced that you can go through and eliminate some really old and useless threads that haven't seen the light of day in weeks (sometimes years) and still achieve the same affect. That way alot fewer toes get stepped on.


----------



## Sarah23 (Jan 9, 2011)

Dragonwolf said:


> What I really wanted to say is; losing our whole FC-history _is_ a HUGE deal for many of us in at least the Sasuke x Naruto FC, and I'm pretty sure it's the same for a few other fanclubs.
> Having all of it deleted is actually pure disaster for us .



Yes true we will be terribly upset if all our efforts disappear. We spent so much time , moment , there are too much memories in our FC  to throw that like a *waste*...


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2011)

Why not just cut it up and archive the earlier parts?


----------



## Aya (Jan 9, 2011)

Elle said:


> *frustrated*
> 
> What is the point of running [successful and actively participated in] FCs if all the history gets wiped away and then going forward after every 10k posts?  With all the limitations that have been and continue to be put on this forum, I have to wonder if this is a sign that Tazmo and Mbxx are getting ready to it shut it down at some point?  If not, why the neglect in at least trying to keep the status quo in functionality in here?
> 
> Would think this forum would be seen as an accomplishment and something to be proud of owning/running and to that end, figure out what's necessary to keep this forum a place people _want_ to spend time in and not a place where time and effort on the part of its active members to create an interesting community will have been and continue to be wasted [if posts are deleted permanently with no access to them and thread post counts no longer have any meaning].  Is it the goal to actually _decrease_ membership/activity?



SO much this


----------



## Table (Jan 9, 2011)

Burn it all.  Except the Pony FC.


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't understand the need to delete everything. I mean, sure, if the case is to delete over 3 or 4 years old of posts/threads, not only I won't complain but I'll encourage to do this.

However, to simply delete all efforts from the members inside this place, all memories registered in there doesn't make sense. Please don't tell me it's because it's easier, I'm sure that the first option of deleting super-old threads is probably even easier to do so.

Also, I'd like to confirm if admin are going to reset all FCs who reaches 10000 posts. I hope not, because such idea is an absurd not to mention that is ridiculous. There are some FCs that reaches 10000 posts every 3 months, and to simply reset it all is crazy. Not all FCs narrows down to quick and pointless talking, there are posts which are worthwhile to read, re-read and reminiscence, there are posts who can be informative, and to delete the effort from the poster and the content that can be insightful shows the lack of consideration towards the members inside this board.

Well fine. Let's start hunting for a new place that will be more welcoming to us from now on.


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2011)

> Also, I'd like to confirm if admin are going to reset all FCs who reaches 10000 posts. I hope not, because such idea is an absurd not to mention that is ridiculous.



Those threads will be deleted and you'll have to make them again.  It isn't absurd or ridiculous.  Those threads supposedly cause problems for the forum.  This is Mbxx's  solution to the problem.

Is it inconsiderate?  Oh yes.  Can anything be done?  Not really.  My advice is to just save what you can.  Then you can go on and make more memories in the new thread.


----------



## Sarah23 (Jan 9, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Those threads will be deleted and you'll have to make them again.  It isn't absurd or ridiculous.  Those threads supposedly cause problems for the forum.  This is Mbxx's  solution to the problem.
> 
> Is it inconsiderate?  Oh yes.  Can anything be done?  Not really.  My advice is to just save what you can.  Then you can go on and make more memories in the new thread.



Yes like this when the FC reach 10000 post you will delete them...





Mider T said:


> Why not just cut it up and archive the earlier parts?



Easier said than done...


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 9, 2011)

Table said:


> Burn it all.  Except the Pony FC.



Shut your filthy mouth.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 9, 2011)

What about splitting the large threads?


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2011)

Nick Soapdish said:


> What about splitting the large threads?



Far far far too much effort.  Staff don't get paid you know.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 9, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Those threads will be deleted and you'll have to make them again.  It isn't absurd or ridiculous.  Those threads supposedly cause problems for the forum.  This is Mbxx's  solution to the problem.
> 
> Is it inconsiderate?  Oh yes.  Can anything be done?  Not really.  My advice is to just save what you can.  Then you can go on and make more memories in the new thread.


k but this is what pisses me off


			
				Basically what mbxx is thinking said:
			
		

> hey guys you can stop putting effort into anything now
> 
> no need for you to be creative, shit's going away anyways with no chance of it being archived and don't talk to me because i'll cover up my ears like a preteen schmuck and go "lalala i can't hear you" while i press the big shiny red forumbutton using my forehead like a professional rockstar
> 
> also, why the fuck would i make a thread about this and announce it so everyone is forewarned? lol! i'm the god damn admin bitch! being considerate is for losers!


dick move if you ask me


----------



## Zaru (Jan 9, 2011)

Agreed that there should be a bit more... communication about this

But I guess we got too used to some threads here singlehandedly having more replies than 95% of the forums on the internet


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 9, 2011)

just a little bit of _COLOSSAL_ _rage_

geddit.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 9, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Far far far too much effort.  Staff don't get paid you know.



Mbxx doesn't?

And how much effort are we talking about anyway? If it takes more than 5 minutes a thread, even for the really long ones, the servers should've been upgraded a decade ago. 

I guess what I'm asking then is how many threads?

The timing is also a bit of a puzzle. The instability with long threads has been a known issue since at least 2005 (since that's when I first heard about it). Why sit on it until now? It would've been a lot less work to address it at the beginning.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 9, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Far far far too much effort.  Staff don't get paid you know.


Provisory mods would to help.

Give one week, make the owner and co-owners of a FC mods and they will make all work.


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2011)

Nick Soapdish said:


> Mbxx doesn't?
> 
> And how much effort are we talking about anyway? If it takes more than 5 minutes a thread, even for the really long ones, the servers should've been upgraded a decade ago.
> 
> ...



Mbxx doesn't give a darn.

I would imagine that the staff would have to manually move all the posts.  They would have to select the posts and then move them into a new thread.  It wouldn't take a few minutes.  We are talking about hours for one thread if it is large enough.  Unless there is a script to move a large amount of posts  quickly...

Blame everything on Mbxx.  It would have been good to address it at the beginning.



> Give one week, make the owner and co-owners of a FC mods and they will make all work



You are better off saving all the posts in your fanclubs.  The idea does have some merit.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 9, 2011)

won't deleting every new post after 10k posts stress the server or something? there's a fuckton of threads like that and imagine it being a busy day...

if yes, lol @ switching one problem for another


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 9, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Mbxx doesn't give a darn.
> 
> I would imagine that the staff would have to manually move all the posts.  They would have to select the posts and then move them into a new thread.  It wouldn't take a few minutes.  We are talking about hours for one thread if it is large enough.  Unless there is a script to move a large amount of posts  quickly...



Not sure. I've never been a mod at one of these, but other software allows you to select all of the posts on a page with a click. And this is probably my inexperience talking, but it shouldn't be too hard to have a script to split a bunch of collective posts into a single thread. However, that still requires a system admin to upload the script



Eternal Fail said:


> You are better off saving all the posts in your fanclubs.  The idea does have some merit.



I already have a spreadsheet with about half of the posts reviewed. It comes to a total of 1173 posts to save (out of 112708). Maybe I'll be able to save a tenth of that.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 9, 2011)

Why can't the old threads and posts just be archived on another site or something?


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Why can't the old threads and posts just be archived on another site or something?





And how do you suppose that we should transfer them?


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 9, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> And how do you suppose that we should transfer them?


are you implying it's impossible to do that

it isn't


----------



## Alien (Jan 9, 2011)

And who's going to pay for the archive site ? Stuff's not free you know.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 9, 2011)

isn't someone here selling anime and manga he gets for free

hey, would you look at that

and lol, his members are doing the translating for both


----------



## Alien (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah but you know very well that the chance that Mbxx/Tazmo would be willing to pay for it is pretty slim 

Maybe you could ask for donations from members if Mbxx agrees with the idea, i dunno.

Sorry if i sound rude btw, i'm slightly butthurt


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 9, 2011)

Alien said:


> *Yeah but you know very well that the chance that Mbxx/Tazmo would be willing to pay for it is pretty slim *
> 
> Maybe you could ask for donations from members if Mbxx agrees with the idea, i dunno.
> 
> Sorry if i sound rude btw, i'm slightly butthurt


i don't expect it either rofl
i'm just sayin'


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2011)

Tazmo makes enough money to be able to buy new servers... he just doesn't want to.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 9, 2011)

Didi said:


> Tazmo makes enough money to be able to buy new servers... he just doesn't want to.


story of NF: The Beginning of The End


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 9, 2011)

krickitat said:


> Might I suggest not deleting the FC thread entirely and just deleting everything back to page one?


The threads are not being wiped entirely. In threads of over 10K replies, all posts more than a year old are being pruned.



krickitat said:


> In fact I am more then convinced that you can go through and eliminate some really old and useless threads that haven't seen the light of day in weeks (sometimes years) and still achieve the same affect. That way alot fewer toes get stepped on.


We are being told by Mbxx that it is thread size, not forum size, that is the problem. Pruning lots of little threads wont save the few big threads.



Sarah23 said:


> Yes like this when the FC reach 10000 post you will delete them


No, going forward we will close and archive them.



Nick Soapdish said:


> What about splitting the large threads?


We are doing this as best we can but it is daunting work that is just not feasible in the worst case -- which are the FC threads.



Nick Soapdish said:


> And how much effort are we talking about anyway?


An enormous amount of effort. 



> I guess what I'm asking then is how many threads?


About 300.



Nick Soapdish said:


> And this is probably my inexperience talking, but it shouldn't be too hard to have a script to split a bunch of collective posts into a single thread.


Mbxx tells us that this is not possible.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 9, 2011)

Dunno if it works but


----------



## Elle (Jan 9, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> The threads are not being wiped entirely.* In threads of over 10K replies, all posts more than a year old are being pruned.*
> 
> We are being told by Mbxx that it is thread size, not forum size, that is the problem. Pruning lots of little threads wont save the few big threads.
> 
> ...



How does this rule apply to/work with the SN fc [and similar size active threads] that has over 220k posts?  We have 50k + just in the last year?  What will the FC look like after the _pruning_ takes place?

Why can't all the large threads be closed and archived now [instead of deleting them, especially if the forum size is not the issue] as well as going forward?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 9, 2011)

Because that doesn't solve the problem. Archived threads with 10K+ posts still have 10K+ posts. They have to be pruned.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 9, 2011)

Tbh, I'm not sure. My guess is that it will have 50K of its _last_ posts, at which point Mbxx will continue to prune until it is down to it's _last_ 10K posts.

So everyone knows, that's how a prune works. It cuts off the earlier posts by date. That's why staff is scrambling to preserve the FC OPs.

Archiving large threads _on this forum_ doesn't help because they are still large threads. They need to be split or pruned. If someone knows of some way to archive them elsewhere that the current active staff can accomplish then please let us know.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 9, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> No, going forward we will close and archive them.



That's what I figured. That's what another site has been doing about this same issue - *for the last six years*.



Spy_Smasher said:


> We are doing this as best we can but it is daunting work that is just not feasible in the worst case -- which are the FC threads.
> 
> An enormous amount of effort.
> 
> About 300.



What about drafting FC owners to handle their own FCs? Can you customize permissions for a thread or maybe open up a temporary forum for clean-up?


And most importantly, what is the time frame on this? Are things going to be deleted almost immediately (like later tonight or tomorrow) or do we have a week or something? Knowing what the deadline is would be very useful.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 9, 2011)

Nick Soapdish said:


> What about drafting FC owners to handle their own FCs? Can you customize permissions for a thread or maybe open up a temporary forum for clean-up?


We talked about giving out thread moderation powers but we judged that the scale of the problem (not just the number of people involved but the short timetable) made that more of a hindrance than a solution. In the less-affected sections the mods are handling everything themselves. In the FC section the mods are asking for help and are posting instructions as the situation develops.



> And most importantly, what is the time frame on this? Are things going to be deleted almost immediately (like later tonight or tomorrow) or do we have a week or something? Knowing what the deadline is would be very useful.


It's not clear. The prune had already begun without our knowledge and we put a stop to it. We were told to do what we could to save the affected threads "as quickly as possible." We told Mbxx that we would let him know when we were done and we haven't heard anything back after that. Hopefully that indicates the affirmative.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 9, 2011)

That's good news.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 9, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Dunno if it works but



I've just tried it and it's working great so far. It's only copied about 200 pages so it's about 4% of the way through, but it'll be a *big* help when it comes to letting me keep stuff past that one week deadline.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 9, 2011)

How firm is the 10,000 post limit? I know of a few FCs that are just above that limit. Would it be possible to just restart the FCs with copies of the opening posts and lock the old one?


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 9, 2011)

hey nick, when you save the pages and view them, do you see the same page everytime?

i think it's because i was logged in

ffffuck


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey, you shouldn't be logged in when you start the download. If you just follow that rule, everything should be fine.

/downloading GB as we speak


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 9, 2011)

Actually, I stayed logged in and it's worked fine for me - so far. I'm close to a quarter of the way through now.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 9, 2011)

Nick Soapdish said:


> How firm is the 10,000 post limit? I know of a few FCs that are just above that limit. Would it be possible to just restart the FCs with copies of the opening posts and lock the old one?



That's whats happening with threads around the 10K limit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 9, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> We talked about giving out thread moderation powers but we judged that the scale of the problem (not just the number of people involved but the short timetable) made that more of a hindrance than a solution. In the less-affected sections the mods are handling everything themselves. In the FC section the mods are asking for help and are posting instructions as the situation develops.



Is there any chance FC owners will, when approaching the 10,000 mark (or if they have recently passed it now), be allowed to temporarily mod their own FCs or at least have some say in what years will be deleted? This idea really only works for small or slow FCs, but I figured I'd throw it out there anyway.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If only about 10% of the posts have been made in the last year, couldn't we just cut off the earlier years and keep maybe 2 or 3 years as opposed to just one?

Scenario:
2007 - 5800 posts
2008 - 2000 posts
2009 - 1200 posts
2010 - 800 posts
2011 - 200 posts by March

Could the FC owner request that only 2007, or maybe 2007 and part/all of 2008, be pruned by the time it hits 10K, as that would be the majority of the posts, but the FC could still maintain some history? Maybe the deleted years would have to amount to at least 5 or 7K.

I'm sure a lot of the smaller or slower-moving FCs could benefit from this. If they are that small or slow, there wouldn't be need for a pruning more than every couple of years (as if this will be an issue). 

There are some FCs out there that are 9,000-12,000 posts, but are 4-6 years old despite their small size. Knocking off the early years as opposed to everything over 12 months old would still salvage a lot of memories, but open up enough space to keep it 'safe' for another year or two.

Obviously it wouldn't work for the huge or fast FCs, so it may be a bit unfair.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 9, 2011)

^ From now on, all posts will be archived. Now that we know there is a problem, there will be no further prunes required as far as we understand things.


----------



## Santeira (Jan 9, 2011)

Alternative for FC owners, I recommend the use of *WebReaper *software. It's free and can be downloaded . My FCs haven't reached 10,000 posts, but I already did some saving for KakaHina and will do some for KakaAnko FC and it works fine, since it supports multithread saving, includes smart ordering, which should result in more pages completely downloading. Also includes support for downloading images embedded in CSS stylesheets.. You just need to put the thread link. However, the programmer asked from some donation, so make sure you donate any GBP amount to support him.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 10, 2011)

> going forward we will close and archive them.


I was only joking about that shit


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 10, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Well as fast as possible. But i can wait a week.


'bxx I 'an recommend a few people that can help solve this on an admin level. Heero, Ral and myself (most likely Miyuki/Sophie also). 

Now I'm not 100% sure what kind of issues you are having, but why not setup a mirror of your DB (if it's a failover issue) or perhaps a cluster if it's performance related? You should be able to use active clusters to spread the load out. 



uhm need to know more about your database to fully help of course.


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 10, 2011)

So the recurring DB errors (2 of which I just got, just trying to get onto the forum index page for the first time today) are related to the gianormous threads on the forum?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 10, 2011)

These are the public threads being affected:

200061	 Stabbed by Kishimoto: The Anti-SasuKarin FC - Naruto Forums
306993	 Soul Eater - Naruto Forums
35358	 Soul Eater - Naruto Forums
294233	 How about learning Romanian? - Naruto Forums
545424	 NF Giveaway's Thread V2 - Naruto Forums
11835	 The NEW Zabuza FC - Naruto Forums
291933	 Message to a "friend" <3 - Naruto Forums
16609	 Giveaways - Naruto Forums
7030	 Ichigo 100% - Naruto Forums
240516	 The ARTISTS FC!! ~for creative people - Naruto Forums
608052	 *Official* Pokemon White and Black Versions (Gen V) Thread - Naruto Forums
487368	 Rate the above users avatar!!!! - Naruto Forums
675257	 Naruto Revolution (2.0) OOC and Sign Up Thread - Naruto Forums
399536	 Final Villain - Naruto Forums
403813	 The Naruto Yaoi FC! - Naruto Forums
308080	 The New Generation Narusaku/SasuSaku/Naruhina debate thread! - Naruto Forums
196929	 The Sweetest Fragrance: The Karin FC - Naruto Forums
147456	 Hell No! The Anti ShikaTema FC - Naruto Forums
204713	 Little Miss Sunshine: The Jessica FC - Naruto Forums
273968	 Gantz Manga FC - Naruto Forums
621398	Questions Tournament 7 Discussion Thread - Naruto Forums
41184	 jkingler: Hunt it with forks and hope - Naruto Forums
587640	 Gundam Convo #1: Kshatriya >>> Strike Freedom - Naruto Forums
279856	 Official SUPER Street Fighter IV Dojo of More Shoto - Naruto Forums
417211	 What Manga have you read today? - Naruto Forums
683281	 EA Convo Thread - Naruto Forums
363641	 The Maka & Soul FC - Naruto Forums
537430	 The Wonder Woman FC: Give us Some Alice <3 - Naruto Forums
576180	 Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 [PS3/XBOX360] - Naruto Forums
127810	 The Gir FC - Naruto Forums
13699	 Tsunade's Fanclub - She's smart, beautiful and she'll kick your butt! - Naruto Forums
363529	 The Official Futbol Club Barcelona Thread - Naruto Forums
531354	The Sexy New Naughty Pic *Positive Comment* Thread
320229	 WE TAP DEM ASIAN BOYS FC - Naruto Forums
339283	Naughty Pic Positive Comment Thread
70988	 Birds of a feather ~ The ItachixSasuke FC - Naruto Forums
331301	The Isuzu FC: Yuri & Lolis All Under One Roof
157635	 Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn! - Naruto Forums
214198	 Luna's Leisure Palace ~ with poll! - Naruto Forums
29347	 Puppy Love: The Kiba x Hinata Fanclub - Naruto Forums
104731	 The Kaguya Kimimaro Fan Club - Naruto Forums
263440	 Tousen's Transparent Request Shop - Naruto Forums
64301	 Sai FC ~ Bonds - Naruto Forums
360265	 What Anime have you watched today? - Naruto Forums
330411	 The Revy/TK/Lex FC: Cum get ur golden showers and have a taste of that chocolate rain - Naruto Forums
138861	 Obsession vs Murder: The Anti-SasuNaru FC - Naruto Forums
308265	 The Singaporean FC - Naruto Forums
309230	 Love Kills: The Obito x Rock FC - Naruto Forums
241374	 ~Uchiha's element is Fire: ~The Katon no Jutsu FC!~ - Naruto Forums
92483	 The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya - Naruto Forums
353266	 Battledome Conversation Thread [to be recycled soon, pending stuff] - Naruto Forums
366368	 The Chelsea F.C. thread - Naruto Forums
335771	 The Empire - Join Bitch - Naruto Forums
300656	 The OFFICIAL Metal Thread - Naruto Forums
143964	 Code Geass - Lelouch of the Rebellion FC! - Naruto Forums
52318	 Still Standing: The SasuIno FC - Naruto Forums
16590	 The new Inuzuka Kiba FC - Naruto Forums
19251	 The NEW Mother Fucking Shiranui Genma FC - Naruto Forums
54392	 Angel to Rainbows and Gods: The Konan Fanclub - Naruto Forums
279181	 ♥~♥Tsunade X Creator FC: Where Tsunadeism isnt just a religion, its a way of life♥~♥ - Naruto Forums
55867	 The Itachi x Sakura FC - Naruto Forums
499136	 Pokemon Heart Gold and Pokemon Soul Silver Discussion Thread - Naruto Forums
74819	 It's a woman's world! - Naruto Forums
120225	 Adopt a Member FC - Naruto Forums
545971	 Tell us about your Recent Visitors - Naruto Forums
239038	 The Kisame FC - Naruto Forums
344601	 Fateful Lust: The Zabuza x Anko FC - Naruto Forums
586803	 MS Paint Adventures General Discussion Thread - Naruto Forums
17357	 Facing The Sun; the NejiHina FC - Naruto Forums
181270	 The Anti-Uzumaki Naruto FC - Naruto Forums
268515	 Red Byakugan - Naruto Forums
52692	-NAUGHTY PIC- #4 discussion
36053	 Dutch Language! Rise! - Naruto Forums
62177	 The new Rock Lee FC! Konoha's Proud Green Beast! - Naruto Forums
549	 Beyond the Eyes: The SasuHina FC - Naruto Forums
395606	 Rate The Last Movie You Saw - Naruto Forums
558710	 The Sen FC: Life doesn't get any sweeter<3 - Naruto Forums
83734	 Jef88 FC - 大きく巨大な陰茎 - Naruto Forums
205517	 Mafia & Vongola; Hitman! Reborn FC - Naruto Forums
56573	 The Mizura FC: Place of Queen Sakuratard and Haven for Panda(s) - Naruto Forums
451682	 Modern Warfare 2 - Naruto Forums
258618	 ☪ Fabregas x Halo x Casillas: Cescy Spanish Sandwich ☪ - Naruto Forums
23494	 Twin-Headed Snakes Ain't Got Shit on This: The Orochimaru Fan Cult - Naruto Forums
376685	 The Kyouya Ootori/Akemi FC: Odder Than Your Average Otter - Naruto Forums
178524	 General Marvel Comics Discussion Thread - Naruto Forums
57726	 ItO: Seek it with thimbles, seek it with care - Naruto Forums
134668	 The Killer Wooden Giraffes of DOOM! Fan Club - Naruto Forums
252905	 Enter here to get warm - eat a hot Curry FC! - Naruto Forums
269026	 Renee's Anatomy: something we'd all like to study - Naruto Forums
628048	 Naruto Revolution OOC & Sign Up Thread - Naruto Forums
363627	 The Liverpool F.C. Thread - Naruto Forums
26584	 The Temari Fanclub - Naruto Forums
419507	 One Piece: The Great Age Of Piracy (2.0) Signup & OOC Convo Thread - Naruto Forums
73246	 Simply Fresh: The Sai x Sakura FC - Naruto Forums
351990	 The LouDeiKuro FC - Naruto Forums
486368	 Carolyn's Bitch's FC: Going Down in Flames For You - Naruto Forums
28030	 Grimmjow/Weasel's Arrancar Café - Naruto Forums
195467	 ۞ The Holy Gaible FC ۞ - Naruto Forums
499259	 The Lair of "The Dragon Princess": Velvet FC - Naruto Forums
244158	 The New Kunoichi Research FC a.k.a. The Yuri FC - Naruto Forums
46242	 The Forum Super Hero thread - Naruto Forums
37786	 The Greatest of all and most amazing: Yondaime FC! - Naruto Forums
26987	 The Zetsu FC - Naruto Forums
318326	 (0.0) Drink the Jiji Juice: Jihad's Corporation (0.0) - Naruto Forums
95385	 The Taxman FC:  When the Admins Cry... - Naruto Forums
117970	 HARLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITA!!! - Naruto Forums
35812	 Senior Members - Naruto Forums
137582	 The Petrelli Hour, with guest stars: random characters who'll be killed off anyway. - Naruto Forums
507069	 Training Grounds - Naruto Forums
56549	 The Dark_Wolf247 FC : Where "PENIS" is a dirty word - Naruto Forums
584544	 FUCK YEAH TAEMIN ♥ - Naruto Forums
250026	 The Dragoness_Noush FC! - Where Hunters Are Prosecuted and Bared Nekkid! - Naruto Forums
29874	 Yondaime's Special KUNAI Fan Cult - Naruto Forums
227969	 XBOX 360 Discussion Thread of Kinect shame - Naruto Forums
485467	 pokefagging, insults & laziness: keishuu's fc - Naruto Forums
391801	 The Shinobi World (Naruto) - Naruto Forums
300800	 What are you listening to vol. 17 - Naruto Forums
253670	 LOki x Toti x Kami x Starber x L x Yellow x Byakuya x RP x DW247 x PJ's x Hei FC - Naruto Forums
435876	 Official 2008-2009 NBA Thread: Lakers won the Championship!!! - Naruto Forums
59445	 The Anti-Hinata FC - Naruto Forums
156172	 Sony PS3 Discussion Thread of GT5 FINALLY OUT 11/24 THANK YOU BASED GOD!!! - Naruto Forums
287178	 * o3o * ItaShoko is Canon till the End * o/3\o * [Proof Inside] (Fat Free) - Naruto Forums
294765	 David Bowie's Camp Crotch - Naruto Forums
468476	 Rate the above user's signature - Naruto Forums
201184	 Anti-Karin FC - Naruto Forums
253606	 Mistress Iwonka FC - Naruto Forums
545969	 Message to a "friend" <3 - Naruto Forums
402530	 The Admiral Kizaru FC: Speed is Weight - Naruto Forums
546207	 Judging from his signature, what does the user above you like? V.2 - Naruto Forums
68022	 Troublesome Love: Shikamaru x Ino FC - Naruto Forums
76455	 Temple of the Nine-Tailed Fox - Naruto Forums
628652	 NBA Discussion: aka the Bill Simmons FC - Naruto Forums
17073	 Emily and Curry were here <3 - Naruto Forums
53895	 The Team 8 Fanclub - Naruto Forums
32571	 The Neji x Tenten FC - Naruto Forums
57097	 Mai-Otome - Naruto Forums
335054	 @lk3my FC - Repwhoring is a myth - Naruto Forums
228105	 The [Under your Bed] Clan FC - Naruto Forums
74426	 Nickelodean's "Avatar: The Last Airbender" Discusion - Naruto Forums
378006	 Mojo FC: The Haven for Love, Kindness and Hugs - Naruto Forums
135603	 CODE GEASS: Official Discussion Thread - Naruto Forums
273649	 ♬ Zhaan & L-chan ☀ - Naruto Forums
221348	 ANBU Root FC - Naruto Forums
65112	 The hidden Villages - Naruto Forums
322744	 Super Smash Bros. Brawl General Discussion Thread of SAKURAIIIIII - Naruto Forums
538754	 Michael Lucky~God of the new world - Naruto Forums
36062	 German - Naruto Forums
60937	 The Intelligent Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion - Naruto Forums
406036	 The Insect Lovers FC - Naruto Forums
443313	 Anti-Hannah Montana FC - Naruto Forums
60864	 The Satsui no Hadou ni Mezameta Bass FC - Naruto Forums
81516	 Pokémon Diamond/Pearl - Naruto Forums
82741	 UK FC Tea and scones - Naruto Forums
79807	 NFL Discussion Thread - Naruto Forums
252193	 Badass Beyond Belief ~The Demon Sky Pirate Vegeta FC - Naruto Forums
279942	 Espada - Naruto Forums
500070	 DEM HOT COUNTRIES - Hetalia FC ❤ - Naruto Forums
363469	 The Manchester United F.C. Thread - Naruto Forums
98979	 seto's friend center - Naruto Forums
512562	 NBA Discussion Thread - Lakers won another title! - Naruto Forums
336074	 The [Official] Korean Music Thread || Hosted by Sasori - Naruto Forums
30132	 The Blind Itachi Fc - Naruto Forums
2416	 The Yamanaka Ino Fanclub! - Naruto Forums
95438	 Official Naruto Manga FanClub [spoilers] - Naruto Forums
315291	 THE PEDOBEAR FC - Naruto Forums


----------



## Taxman (Jan 10, 2011)

351253	 Lavi x Kanda Yuu FC [D.Gray-Man] - Naruto Forums
75924	 The One Piece FC - Naruto Forums
32904	 The Shihouin Yoruichi Fanclub - Naruto Forums
423368	 Itachi²: Bunshins Do It Better - Naruto Forums
12640	 The Anko FC - Naruto Forums
54373	 The Hidan FC: Teaching Shinobi the Importance of Doton Escape Tactics since Ch. 339 - Naruto Forums
316613	 Official Pro Wrestling Discussion. - Naruto Forums
223017	 GABJIRRAA! - Naruto Forums
40228	 The ~Kira Yamato~ FC: Nekomimi+maid+knee high socks+school swimsuit= WIN - Naruto Forums
261741	 ♫ Lastier - Days after always ♫ - Naruto Forums
46424	 Hunter x Hunter - Naruto Forums
296450	 Ask Crayons ♥ - Naruto Forums
33735	 The Anti-Sakura FC - Naruto Forums
21687	 SASORI MY MAN - Naruto Forums
199280	 Ice & Spice: The Sasuke x Karin FC - Naruto Forums
26466	 The Chocobo Fanclub! - Naruto Forums
163626	 Hoon ♥ - Naruto Forums
35756	 ~The Haruno Sakura Fanclub~ - Naruto Forums
278824	 {Empress's Lair} - Driving the world into chaos - Naruto Forums
14968	 The NEW Hyuuga Neji FC - Naruto Forums
501062	 Romance at its worst - Anti Big 3 FC - Naruto Forums
253976	 The NEW Yaoi FC - Naruto Forums
478946	 Choco Bao Bao FC - Ich liebe dich arschlöcher ♥ - Naruto Forums
32237	 Old Farts FC - Naruto Forums
19355	 THE Kakashi X Sakura FC! - Naruto Forums
27279	 The Hyuuga Hinata FC - Naruto Forums
59621	 Mr.WTF FC - Naruto Forums
18341	 No Unaccountability, No Excuses: The Anti Sasuke FC - Naruto Forums
293221	 Jetstorm [Missing in Action] - Naruto Forums
124301	 Fairy Tail - Naruto Forums
81571	 The Filipino FC - High on Love - Naruto Forums
363686	 Judging from their sig, what does the user above like? - Naruto Forums
363384	 The Official Arsenal Thread - Naruto Forums
298561	 The KyoAni Fanclub - Naruto Forums
15600	 The Gallant Jiraiya FC - Naruto Forums
305896	 What can you Conclude about the User Above? - Naruto Forums
616764	 The Legend of Zelda FC - Naruto Forums
18199	 The Akatsuki Fanclub - Naruto Forums
41079	 Fuck Yeah: The Shikamaru x Temari Fanclub - Naruto Forums
324883	 Lost in Subspace: The Ramona Flowers FC - Naruto Forums
108204	 ClayMore Manga Discussion & Question Thread - Naruto Forums
586697	 Most Senior Member Fc. - Naruto Forums
57978	 Chamchamtrigger FC: Hates hypocrisy...wait I think that makes it doubly hypocritical - Naruto Forums
327502	 The Hachimata HQ - Naruto Forums
29266	 The Kakashi FC - Naruto Forums
315081	 Kamishiro Yuki FC: Blood donation service - Naruto Forums
231954	 Community Thread - Naruto Forums
305899	 Village Hidden in the Shadows FC - Naruto Forums
392772	 2010 FIFA World Cup Discussion (Congratulations Spain!) - Naruto Forums
191104	 Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann - Naruto Forums
392670	 ANTI Twilight FC - Naruto Forums
59691	 The Anti Sasuke x Sakura FC - Naruto Forums
54102	 The Deidara Fanclub - Art is a BANG! - Naruto Forums
159171	 The Marry A Member FC {new} - Naruto Forums
299873	 ★ The Star Empire ★ - Naruto Forums
172764	 I'm Bored fan club! - Naruto Forums
29239	 The Gaara Fanclub - Naruto Forums
315516	 The Yammy FC - Naruto Forums
307675	 Kingdom of Rin'negan - Naruto Forums
86148	 Fickle as Autumn Skies: The Anti-NaruSaku FC - Naruto Forums
54436	 Divisions - Naruto Forums
52501	 SasuSaku FC: Under the Same Sky - Naruto Forums
323357	 Original Character Roleplaying FC - Naruto Forums
522166	 The Cute Asian Girls FC - Naruto Forums
81880	 The Uchiha Sasuke FC: The Brightest Light Casts The Darkest Shadow - Naruto Forums
446579	 Colours FC: You Are Now Breathing THC - Naruto Forums
315287	The Role-Playing FC
31873	 Sex God of Konoha: The Uzumaki Naruto FC - Naruto Forums
415	 Heaven & Earth: The Naruto X Sakura Fan Club - Naruto Forums
239209	 Somebody expects the Austrian! - Naruto Forums
39397	 His Smile Saved Her: The Naruto x Hinata fc - Naruto Forums
353420	 THE NAMELESS FC - Naruto Forums
65241	 The ANTI Naru/Hina - Naruto Forums
356125	 Shinigami of the Past ~Spoilers~ - Naruto Forums
20623	 * God of all Gods: Uchiha Itachi FC * Man of the Year * - Naruto Forums
85865	 Golden Byakugam FC - Naruto Forums
40515	 The Sasuke x Naruto FC - Naruto Forums
228136	 Temple of Uchiha Gods - Naruto Forums
232849	 The Marry an Anime guy/girl FC - Naruto Forums


----------



## Shodai (Jan 10, 2011)

And nothing of value was lost


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 10, 2011)

My apologies if this has been answered already:

Will non-FC threads that get pruned result in post count slashes for people who posted in them?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 10, 2011)

^ Yes. Though this should be minimal.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> My apologies if this has been answered already:
> 
> Will non-FC threads that get pruned result in post count slashes for people who posted in them?



Of course not unless someone accidently makes a mistake.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

This is now my thread. It belongs to me. Also Fang is mad. He gonna lose everything.


----------



## kazuri (Jan 10, 2011)

I've seen other forums have this problem and they just split the big threads into 2(or more) smaller ones.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2011)

kazuri said:


> I've seen other forums have this problem and they just split the big threads into 2(or more) smaller ones.



Having 20+ subthreads kind of sucks though


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey mods. Do me a favor and get rid of the giant wall of text off my screen.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't care about fanclubs, but forums work fine (for me) in regards to performance.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 10, 2011)

I really see no issue for me. The only thing that stands for me to care for is the first post of the FC I own. Purge the entire thread for all I care, because it can easily be rebuilt.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

So when you prune the threads, could you mod my post count to the amount i had before you deleted everything?

You don't have to do it for anyone else. Just me. Because you love me.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 10, 2011)

It's over, mbxx won.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 10, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> So when you prune the threads, could you mod my post count to the amount i had before you deleted everything?


I second this request, please.

EDIT: ninja'd by his post edit


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2011)

+1 to _this is bullshit_. I cannot believe there isn't a way to simply split or archive threads.



Basilikos said:


> Will non-FC threads that get pruned result in post count slashes for people who posted in them?





Spy_Smasher said:


> ^ Yes.


----------



## Red (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay.
Cool.

How do we turn off the overly long notice?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2011)

Nnnnnnnnnuke the library


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 10, 2011)

Too much BS is happening.


----------



## E (Jan 10, 2011)

deleting the entire library would've been a better idea but oh well


----------



## Vriska (Jan 10, 2011)

It's unfortunate, but you have to go and preserve the epic posts within a few days in numerous sections. Many years of posts down the drain. Does it suck? Yes. Can you do anything about it? 

But, you enjoyed the memories, and you and your friends are likely to continue posting and create new memories. Really, in many cases not much will be lost. It is unfortunate, but posting is a privilege rather than an entitlement. Lack of servers/poor decisions are there, but just start saving those posts. The post count/rep aren't really worth anything and can always be gotten back. The forums are slow as shit.

PMs I've sent are like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## Red (Jan 10, 2011)

Red said:


> Okay.
> Cool.
> 
> How do we turn off the overly long notice?


*OKAY
COOL
HOW DO WE TURN OFF THE OVERLY LONG NOTICE?*


----------



## Vriska (Jan 10, 2011)

Set the page to load from bottom to top?


----------



## Soul (Jan 10, 2011)

How can I kill the wall of text?



Mider T said:


> Why not just cut it up and archive the earlier parts?



Basically this.
Even if I don't have many posts in FC, they have used a lot of time to make those threads a good place to be in.



Majin Lu said:


> Provisory mods would to help.
> 
> Give one week, make the owner and co-owners of a FC mods and they will make all work.



And this would be a great solution.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 10, 2011)

so how large is an average long thread, in bytes?


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

In order for me to help you Red. You must learn to help yourself.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey, fuck you, Red. I wrote that masterpiece.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 10, 2011)

Red said:


> *-SNIP-*


 
Typing in giant letters isn't going to get you a response any faster and it annoys the fuck out of other people who are also upset about this.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 10, 2011)

There goes a lot of people post count


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 10, 2011)

Ryan said:


> so how large is an average long thread, in bytes?


Kenneth told me that one of the 11K-post threads he downloaded was 250MB.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jan 10, 2011)

Geez... This is sure annoying. The SasuKarin FC has a very, very detailed first page. The previous owner worked very hard on it, and I can salave the posts just fine... But it's the internal links in the post that is taking so very long and I doubt I can getit all saved before they start pruning. By internal links, just in case I'm not clear, I mean that there are a LOT of links to discussions we've had about the pairing inside the FC, but saving the pages won't save all those countless numbers of posts... Is there any possible way to at least salvage the front page posts?


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 10, 2011)

As long as this speeds this place up, do it.

And upgrade. This place needs an upgrade badly.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Kenneth told me that one of the 11K-post threads he downloaded was 250MB.



That's the html version with images, right?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 10, 2011)

Im... so... ANGRY.

GAAWA RAGE!  GAAWA SMASH OBJECT OF RAGE! Gaawa runs out to buy a new monitor...

Rage temporarily dealt with.  I'll go kill some things on Castlevania later and imagine that they're the owners.



Pikacheeka brought this up the other day and I want the answer to her question as well:
*Why can't they just cut up the big threads and throw them into the archive section?*

Also:
*Are they going to do this with all future threads?  If so, why not archive them instead? Are we going to have to purge active FCs regularly?  How much of the old threads will be lost since they said they aren't deleting the more recent posts?*


----------



## Red (Jan 10, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Hey, fuck you, Red. I wrote that masterpiece.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 10, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> *Why can't they just cut up the big threads and throw them into the archive section?*



That requires work.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree that Mbxx should get off his ass and upgrade the god damn servers. 

lazy nazi


----------



## Vriska (Jan 10, 2011)

Give Judecious and Scorp less posts than me.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 10, 2011)

*YOU WOULDN'T DOWNLOAD A THREAD*


----------



## Xerces (Jan 10, 2011)

*It think a vast majority of NF agrees that this is a bad idea.* To my knowledge, NF has run perfectly fine the last few years with multiple threads exceeding 10k posts. If the problem really is this forum _'maintenance'_ they keep eluding too, then why is it such a big issue _now_?

If the forum truly does have issues behind the scenes, why not give it a complete overhaul? This would imply investing small percentage of money towards new servers and a redesigned user interface. The forum actually _looks_ a decade old.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 10, 2011)

(I just wish I could minimize the really large block of text...) 

If the threads are the problems, why are they causing the problems now? I'm pretty sure there are other forums with threads over 10k functioning perfectly fine.

The issue might be someplace else.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2011)

Xerces said:


> It think a vast majority of NF agrees that this is a very bad idea. Too my knowledge, NF has run perfectly fine the last few years with multiple threads exceeding 10k posts. If the problem really is this forum _'maintenance'_, then why is it such a big issue _now_



The forum also has been irregularly but at least once a year gone into timewarp/database error/terribad performance mode for all that time, peak being the 500 internal server issues a few years back. 

So I wouldn't exactly say it has run without problems...


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

NO XERCES. STOP BEING SMART.

I also neg'd that Vriska ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 10, 2011)

Finally, this forum's performance has been terrible for the past year.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 10, 2011)

> Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.7.2



Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 10, 2011)

Zaru said:


> That's the html version with images, right?


I think that's everything but avatars.



XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> Is there any possible way to at least salvage the front page posts?


We're saving all the FC OPs. In fact, I think we've finished with that.



Gaawa-chan said:


> *Why can't they just cut up the big threads and throw them into the archive section?*


Please backtrack this thread for many answers. Mbxx says we cannot split threads using an automation, hack or script. Staff is trying to save what we can manually.



> *Are they going to do this with all future threads?  If so, why not archive them instead? Are we going to have to purge active FCs regularly?  How much of the old threads will be lost since they said they aren't deleting the more recent posts?*


Again, already answered. Now that we are aware of this problem, all threads will be archived when they reach 10K replies, but it can't be done retroactively. The amount of loss per thread will vary but I think the general answer is "most."


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, there goes a lot of people's big posts. This blows. But, if it's gotta be done. :/


I think it's the combination of multiple threads with 10, 000 post count that's the problem, Terra Branford. It's too much all at once. :/


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2011)

The work going into trying to hastily save all this stuff could easily be put towards splitting threads.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't mind so much the FCs getting all posts pruned except for their OPs. It's other threads like manga/anime discussion threads that I don't want to get pruned. My post count as well as the post count for many others who post in those threads regularly will drop substantially. Even people who only post in them occasionally will likely experience at least a 500 post count slash considering that many of these threads have been around for a few years.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

It's okay guys. some guy made a java script. all the threads are saved.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 10, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> It's okay guys. some guy made a java script. all the threads are saved.



Forget waiting a week then, let's nuke that shit now.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> It's okay guys. some guy made a java script. all the threads are saved.



You don't make scripts out of Java and Javascript != Java. 

If someone can find a way to store all the threads and have 'em linked from off-site, that'd be cool. Problem there is still the post counts.

And does anyone actually have a copy of all of them? I think just some FC owners saved their respective thread.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

Whatever.

So all the rep we got from the 10000+ threads will be gone as well.

Interesting.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> So all the rep we got from the 10000+ threads will be gone as well.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 10, 2011)

*Posting another post Mbxx will never read.*


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

Aw man you mad.


----------



## Vriska (Jan 10, 2011)

All those numbers I painstakingly acquired. The repcircles, gang neggings, and subtle brown nosing I painstakingly honed and developed all to waste. I feel so...


hollow 

Don't even get me started on my glorious postcount.

But at least much of the numbers will remain with me, and my posts not be slashed too much. There is hope yet. Will I still be ne plus ultra?


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay... Thank you for that, but does that mean the posts linked on the front page that lead to other posts that were made within the FC still won't work?


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2011)

/was close to Final Villain

About to lose like 6k posts.

D:


----------



## Xerces (Jan 10, 2011)

Zaru said:


> The forum also has been irregularly but at least once a year gone into timewarp/database error/terribad performance mode for all that time, peak being the 500 internal server issues a few years back.
> 
> So I wouldn't exactly say it has run without problems...



Yes, I'm sure there is a valid reason for this pruning, but is the pruning itself the final solution to these apparent _'maintenance problems'_? 

Naturally as the user population of NF increases, the number of threads that reach 10k posts will increase, and they will do so at increasing rates. So, even though the pruning method may fix things now, it may not be an efficient long term solution. I mean, does *Mbxx* really want to prune threads a few times _every_ year? We've already seen the havoc this inaugural pruning has caused.

*There must be some sort of long term fix that will make the pruning irrelevant. I wouldn't doubt that 'fix' involves buying new servers.*


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2011)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> Okay... Thank you for that, but does that mean the posts linked on the front page that lead to other posts that were made within the FC still won't work?



Yes.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 10, 2011)

You won't lose your rep. It'll just say N/A.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 10, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Yes, I'm sure there is a valid reason for this pruning, but is the pruning itself the final solution to these apparent _'maintenance problems'_?
> 
> Naturally as the user population of NF increases, the number of threads that reach 10k posts will increase, and they will do so at increasing rates. So, even though the pruning method may fix things now, it may not be an efficient long term solution. I mean, does *Mbxx* really want to prune threads a few times year?
> 
> *There must be some sort of long term fix that will make the pruning irrelevant. I wouldn't doubt that fix involving new servers.*



Upgrade this shit


> Powered by vBulletin? Version *3.7.2*


----------



## Vriska (Jan 10, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> You won't lose your rep. It'll just say N/A.



THANK GOD. My numbers are dearly precious to me.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh, I just realized we'll lose postcounts. HOLY SHIT THIS IS GONNA BE SO BAD. I expected more swearing, guys.


..although I do feel bad for some of you.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 10, 2011)

What Judecious said.

3.7.2 is just antique.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 10, 2011)

Sup guys, mind removing the retarded oversized wall of text from the top of the forum?


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes upgrade the fucking forums.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 10, 2011)

_"We had a good run"_


----------



## Deweze (Jan 10, 2011)

_"We had a good run"_


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2011)

Now I wonder if the same problems apply to user profiles with more than 10000 VMs


----------



## Blaze (Jan 10, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> Oh, I just realized we'll lose postcounts. HOLY SHIT THIS IS GONNA BE SO BAD. I expected more swearing, guys.
> 
> 
> ..although I do feel bad for some of you.


Luckily the majority are Fcs so post count hit will not be that much.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

lol FC's. 

Nothing of value will be lost.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 10, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Luckily the majority are Fcs so post count hit will not be that much.



I will lose about 900 and some people may even 3000 or more.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2011)

And that folks (database crash) is hundreds of people trying to download their big-ass threads...

Edit: NVM


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 10, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Now I wonder if the same problems apply to user profiles with more than 10000 VMs


Why do you people love to give Mbxx ideas?


----------



## Xerces (Jan 10, 2011)

> We are told that these threads (there are about 300 of them) are *causing problems in the maintenance of the forum* and that by pruning them we will enjoy better forum performance. Please note that, according to what we have been told, forum size is not the issue; thread size is. Pruning other, smaller threads will not help.



Isn't the NF community entitled to an explanation that is a _little_ more elaborate?


----------



## Vriska (Jan 10, 2011)

Bad idea Zaru. Weren't you that one guy who was passively obsessive about his VIM count?

This is something that is easy to track and look back several years and reflect. I'm not even kidding. Reading through Nudeshrooms VMs from 3 years ago is pretty nostalgic.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 10, 2011)

Vriska said:


> Bad idea Zaru. Weren't you that one guy who was passively obsessive about his VIM count?
> 
> This is something that is easy to track and look back several years and reflect.



who the fuck are you.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Isn't the NF community entitled to an explanation that is a _little_ more elaborate?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Isn't the NF community entitled to an explanation that is a _little_ more elaborate?



What do you need clarification about?


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

dupe            kun?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2011)

Vriska said:


> Bad idea Zaru. Weren't you that one guy who was passively obsessive about his VIM count?
> 
> This is something that is easy to track and look back several years and reflect.



Listen dupe, pretty much every number I have on this forum is among the highest or the highest, meaning I'm way past the point where I can justify anything

It just happened


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 10, 2011)

Judecious said:


> who the fuck are you.


Someone's dupe apparently.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 10, 2011)

The dupe will make his escape during all of the confusion caused by the Great Prune of 2011.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2011)

Followed by the serverpocalypse of 2012.

Remember, we'll be running out of IPv4 Addresses by then.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2011)

Blame the Austrian


----------



## Xerces (Jan 10, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> What do you need clarification about?



*The specifics of the 'maintenance' issue.* Particularly, why this issue occurred, how this issue effects the performance of NF and why this issue is being dealt with at this particular moment in the history of NF. To my knowledge, 100k+ threads have been around for a while, so I am curious to why this is an issue _now_. 

Frankly, this pruning will not effect my enjoyment of NF, but it seems to have already effecting the other members and how they view this forum. I'm just curious about this whole affair.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 10, 2011)

i think zaru's rep is casuing all of those issues 

we all could use some of his, just sayin'


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

I put all the blame on Zaru even though it might be my fault.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2011)

Xerces said:


> *The specifics of the 'maintenance' issue.* Particularly how this issue effects the performance of NF and why this issue is being dealt with at this particular moment in the history of NF. To my knowledge, 100k+ threads have been around for a while, so I am curious to why this is an issue _now_.



Every day the large threads get larger.

Also every day we get more 10k+ threads.

As to the specifics of why we reached critical mass now?  I don't know the SQL server configuration here so I can't say there, but we've been having problems for a while and they're getting worse.

Something needs to be done.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2011)

Is there a slightest chance of this meaning we will get a working search function again

Please say so


----------



## Xerces (Jan 10, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> Every day the large threads get larger.
> 
> Also every day we get more 10k+ threads.
> 
> ...



But is the pruning the final solution to the problem, or just a short term fix? Would simply buying a new server make the pruning unnecessary or is that argument completely irrelevant?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Is there a slightest chance of this meaning we will get a working search function again
> 
> Please say so



Hypothetically this will take enough stress off the server that mbxx can re-enable the search function.

I personally wouldn't put any money on it though.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 10, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Is there a slightest chance of this meaning we will get a working search function again
> 
> Please say so



Somewhere, Mbxx just died of laughter.


----------



## Xion (Jan 10, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Why not just upgrade this shit.



Dude it's not like this is the 3rd most popular anime forum on the planet or anything!

We can't afford that!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2011)

Xerces said:


> But is the pruning the final solution to the problem, or just a short term fix?



There are no "final solutions" in the computer world.

I would probably call this a mid-term fix, it would probably have to either be automated or a regular maintenance task but it should work for a while depending upon the SQL server's capacity.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

WHO SAID FINAL SOLUTION?


----------



## Judecious (Jan 10, 2011)

Xion said:


> Dude it's not like this is the 3rd most popular anime forum on the planet or anything!
> 
> *We can't afford that!*



 really now?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 10, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Hey mods. Do me a favor and get rid of the giant wall of text off my screen.



I was just coming into this thread to thank whoever fixed that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 10, 2011)

as long as that CMX thread in the bathhouse is safe i am ok with any prune


----------



## Judecious (Jan 10, 2011)

i am good now



Taxman said:


> threads outside of FCs that were targeted for pruning have been split where they are no longer over 10,000 posts.  They _should not _be affected by the prune now.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 10, 2011)

Everything is fine with me then, let the pruning begin! Put an end to these database errors.


----------



## Xion (Jan 10, 2011)

Judecious said:


> really now?



Dude! Obviously this small bodunk forum does not have the funds. 

What do you think this is, Club Bleach or something?!


----------



## Vriska (Jan 10, 2011)

Ryan said:


> i think zaru's rep is casuing all of those issues
> 
> we all could use some of his, just sayin'



Better yet. Check out this story. A cheap king hated to give out donuts during natnl donut day or something like that. He gave each subject 10. One day, he said "bros, I'll let you have inifinite donuts this year round" "omgwtf?" "Yes, but there's a catch. You can't bend your elbows." "ohshit" But then the smartst subject of them all raised his arm, and fed his neighbor. Massive chains formed, and everybody ate donuts to their hearts content. A few isolated groups formed exclusive donut sharing circles of 8, until many posters guzzled billions of donuts annually in comparison to the poorer louts. Many subtley begged and ached for donuts, while a few provided lulz faster than their mouths could be crammed with donuts. But the bitter pockets of individuals shared their donuts with no one. The new donuts for newer subjects became smaller and smaller and smaller, until a vicious cycle formed, and all subjects began to hate donuts. Then the king realized that stuff was out of hand, so he removed donuts altogether...The subjects were not sure if this was a good thing at first, but were happy.



Spy_Smasher said:


> The dupe will make his escape during all of the confusion caused by the Great Prune of 2011.



1. If Spy_Smasher doesn't believe me, who will 
2. You could have made a pretty nice pun. I'll give you a second chance.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

Tazmo. Take my money.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2011)

Vriska said:


> Better yet. Check out this story. A cheap king hated to give out donuts during natnl donut day or something like that. He gave each subject 10. One day, he said "bros, I'll let you have inifinite donuts this year round" "omgwtf?" "Yes, but there's a catch. You can't bend your elbows." "ohshit" But then the smartst subject of them all raised his arm, and fed his neighbor. Massive chains formed, and everybody ate donuts to their hearts content. A few isolated groups formed exclusive donut sharing circles of 8, until many posters guzzled billions of donuts annually in comparison to the poorer louts. Many subtley begged and ached for donuts, while a few provided lulz faster than their mouths could be crammed with donuts. But the bitter pockets of individuals shared their donuts with no one. The new donuts for newer subjects became smaller and smaller and smaller, until a vicious cycle formed, and all subjects began to hate donuts. Then the king realized that stuff was out of hand, so he removed donuts altogether...The subjects were not sure if this was a good thing at first, but were happy


I'm suddenly hungry for donuts


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

Zaru. Go buy us some donuts.


----------



## Vriska (Jan 10, 2011)

That's not the point of the story (((((


----------



## Migooki (Jan 10, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Now I wonder if the same problems apply to user profiles with more than 10000 VMs



So how many posts do you think you will lose

Fang should be more concerned. :v


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> So how many posts do you think you will lose
> 
> Fang should be more concerned. :v



None, they're shipping the counting threads to safety since they're not that huge anyway

I actually gained like 300 posts out of nowhere recently so fuck yeah?!


----------



## eHav (Jan 10, 2011)

what is the deal with loosing some post count? u loose some rep power and thats about it right?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 10, 2011)

Tazmo doesn't care


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2011)

eHav said:


> what is the deal with loosing some post count? u loose some rep power and thats about it right?



You apparently missed the forkshy incident.

Postcount is serious business.


----------



## Soul (Jan 10, 2011)

Holy shit



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19 (17 members and 2 guests)
> Soul, Judecious, Utopia Realm, Blaze, Jeαnne, Final Giku Tenshou, Xerces, Stephanie, Death Note, Blackstaff, NessaMoon, Paranoid Android



In another topic, thanks for spoiler tagging that wall fo text


----------



## Xerces (Jan 10, 2011)

Vriska said:


> Better yet. Check out this story. A cheap king hated to give out donuts during natnl donut day or something like that. He gave each subject 10. One day, he said "bros, I'll let you have inifinite donuts this year round" "omgwtf?" "Yes, but there's a catch. You can't bend your elbows." "ohshit" But then the smartst subject of them all raised his arm, and fed his neighbor. Massive chains formed, and everybody ate donuts to their hearts content. A few isolated groups formed exclusive donut sharing circles of 8, until many posters guzzled billions of donuts annually in comparison to the poorer louts. Many subtley begged and ached for donuts, while a few provided lulz faster than their mouths could be crammed with donuts. But the bitter pockets of individuals shared their donuts with no one. The new donuts for newer subjects became smaller and smaller and smaller, until a vicious cycle formed, and all subjects began to hate donuts. Then the king realized that stuff was out of hand, so he removed donuts altogether...The subjects were not sure if this was a good thing at first, but were happy.



*NF Lore!* 

Remove the donuts. Make it happen Mbxx


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

And then nobody cared about forkshy.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 10, 2011)

Disable post count in every section for a day.

Nobody will mind.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 10, 2011)

Soul said:


> Holy shit
> 
> In another topic, thanks for spoiler tagging that wall fo text



Why am I never in those lists? I've been here for a good ten minutes.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 10, 2011)

Zaru said:


> None, they're shipping the counting threads to safety since they're not that huge anyway
> 
> I actually gained like 300 posts out of nowhere recently so fuck yeah?!


they might have moved a thread to somewhere "countable"


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 10, 2011)

Maybe you can bring this to 10,000 posts. Do it.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

I shall. It will be some sort of paradox I think.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 10, 2011)

does post count here


----------



## Judecious (Jan 10, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> does post count here



Nope            .


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 10, 2011)

i am disappoint


----------



## Vriska (Jan 10, 2011)

Test                         .


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 10, 2011)

What a WONDERFUL way to start 2011.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Scorp, we just got approval from a mod to make this 10,000 posts.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 10, 2011)

Prune huge threads + upgrade server + upgrade vbulletin + mod Misty = A great start to 2011


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

let the games begin.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 10, 2011)

Misty said:


> Prune huge threads + upgrade server + upgrade vbulletin + mod Misty = A great start to 2011



Basically this.


----------



## Stripes (Jan 10, 2011)

Couldn't believe this; this can't be serious? 

Too many people actively participate and spend a good portion of time on this forum, and this is the best solution we can come up with? How about we get rid of any useless old FC's or the sections like the 'Jokes Club'. Seriously cut the crap here, were a community not a dictatorship we all have a voice on the situation. And only a week to get our stuff together? Do you know how many people are just going back to school and getting the new year together. Really this is an outrage!




BrightlyDim said:


> What a WONDERFUL way to start 2011.



Yeah, I second this Bright babe...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 10, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> let the games begin.




*Spoiler*: __ 










MuseStripes said:


> Too many people actively participate and spend a good portion of time on this forum, and this is the best solution we can come up with? How about we get rid of any useless old FC's or the sections like the 'Jokes Club'. Seriously cut the crap here, were a community not a dictatorship we all have a voice on the situation. And only a week to get our stuff together? Do you know how many people are just going back to school and getting the new year together. Really this is an outrage!



It's been said multiple times that the smaller threads, abundant as they may be, are not the problem.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 10, 2011)

What a wonderful solution.


----------



## Stripes (Jan 10, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's been said multiple times that the smaller threads, abundant as they may be, are not the problem.



I realize this but would the equivalence of the post counts in those threads equal to maybe quite a few of the FC's being pruned?

And there are lots of dead threads.....


-----


Not only that but if the mods and them knew this was going to happen, why didn't they warn people over break? Just the decent respect of giving people time to do this 'saving' would be nice and considerate.

If they say the didn't wanna ruin the holiday season what a bunch of bull. There ruining the New Year!


----------



## stream (Jan 10, 2011)

Uhhhhh... How about cutting these 10,000+ threads in small bits?

If many threads under 10,000 are fine, just archive old posts in an archive thread and have a new one with a few hundreds posts...

At least, if that is too hard and complex to do, let's start to create new threads when an old one is getting OVER 9,000 (sorry, old habits die hard)


----------



## Taxman (Jan 10, 2011)

Zaru said:


> None, they're shipping the counting threads to safety since they're not that huge anyway
> 
> I actually gained like 300 posts out of nowhere recently so fuck yeah?!


spy moved a part of the forum superhero thread to the incinerator.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh, lol, I forgot I did that.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 10, 2011)

> Not only that but if the mods and them knew this was going to happen, why didn't they warn people over break?


We found out that mbxx was planning this on Friday...when he started deleting some threads and we had to wave him down to give us some time to do what we're doing now.  Though, yes, the notice is a tad overdue which was due to trying to talk with mbxx and trying to figure out the best way to handle this knowing he was going to go through with the prune.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 10, 2011)

"The notice is a tad overdue" but we've been working since we found out. I spent my Saturday on these ungrateful fuckers.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 10, 2011)

"The notice is a tad overdue" but we've been working since we found out. I spent my Saturday on these ungrateful fuckers.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 10, 2011)

MuseStripes said:


> I realize this but would the equivalence of the post counts in those threads equal to maybe quite a few of the FC's being pruned?
> 
> And there are lots of dead threads.....




_From what I understand_, it isn't simply a matter of deleting x amount of posts. 500 threads of 20 posts each does not put as much strain on a server as 1 thread of 10,000 posts. I could be wrong, but that seems to be the case here. If I am wrong and someone knows more about this than I do, feel free to ignore this post.


----------



## geG (Jan 10, 2011)

MuseStripes said:


> Seriously cut the crap here, were a community not a dictatorship we all have a voice on the situation.


Nnnnope. Sorry, but not even the staff much sway over what mbxx decides to do. We're lucky we were able to stop him from simply deleting all 10,000+ post threads outright.



stream said:


> Uhhhhh... How about cutting these 10,000+ threads in small bits?
> 
> If many threads under 10,000 are fine, just archive old posts in an archive thread and have a new one with a few hundreds posts...
> 
> At least, if that is too hard and complex to do, let's start to create new threads when an old one is getting OVER 9,000 (sorry, old habits die hard)



That's what we did/are planning to do with most threads over 10,000. See some of the threads in KTV channel 12 and the comics and sports sections, for example.

The main problem is that in the Fanclubs section there are threads with 100k+ posts, and splitting those up into several smaller threads wouldn't be feasible.


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 10, 2011)

I question if it's really the massive threads' faults. UG and GB have been over 100K posts for a while now and the forum worked fine.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2011)

HOLY SHIT IT'S GEG.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 10, 2011)

Geg said:


> The main problem is that in the Fanclubs section there are threads with 100k+ posts, and splitting those up into several smaller threads wouldn't be feasible.



How much effort is required to actually split these threads? If its as easy as it sounds, why not just make an "Archived FC" section and just store them there. 

This way, everyone can have their NF memories intact and the entire pruning can be evaded.


----------



## Rescuebear (Jan 10, 2011)

"Please note that, according to what we have been told, forum size is not the issue; thread size is."

Why not split the old posts up into smaller sub-threads then?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 10, 2011)

As explained, splitting threads can't be done in an automated way. We have to split them manually. It takes an incredible amount of man hours and we do not believe that we will be able to split them all within the deadline.


----------



## Rescuebear (Jan 10, 2011)

Ask fans to help?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2011)

As much as I  MySQL, maybe it's time to go over to NoSQL?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 10, 2011)

Xerces said:


> How much effort is required to actually split these threads? If its as easy as it sounds, why not just make an "Archived FC" section and just store them there.
> 
> This way, everyone can have their NF memories intact and the entire pruning can be evaded.



1. have your setting put on "show 40 posts per page"
2. Start at page 1
3. From this page: select all posts 
4. Do step 3 until you've gone 10 pages/400 posts selected since there is a 400 post maximum that can be moved or copied at one time
5. Moderation tools:  move/copy posts to new thread
6. Cross fingers that you don't get white loading screen of doom.
7. Rinse/Repeat for the rest of the thread.


People who were around for the Forkshy incident know how long it was taking me to attempt this with the GB FC.  Some of these threads we can't move at all without getting a white screen loading error.


----------



## Elle (Jan 10, 2011)

^_^ Wow... that's pretty 'manual' - easy to understand why that won't be happening... [SN fc 220k/400= 550] .


----------



## Xerces (Jan 10, 2011)

So buying new servers would _not_ help the problem, right? I've been told it is not a server issue...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2011)

Xerces said:


> So buying new servers would _not_ help the problem, right? I've been told it is not a server issue...



Upgrading the SQL backend _may_ help the problem.  I don't know the current specification to do more than ballpark though.

A good mid-range database server will be around $15,000.  A high end one more like $30,000.

What improvement would be seen depends entirely on the current configuration, but honestly I wouldn't expect terribly much (doubling the RAM in a server will not double the speed, it would probably be closer to a 40% increase).

If we have to go into clustered hardware for anything worth mentioning you're talking in the $75,000+ range.

I have no idea what kind of money this site pulls in however I find it hard to envision a situation where given the option to manually prune threads or spend $15,000+ they wouldn't try the manual option first.


----------



## E (Jan 10, 2011)

i see plenty of good deletable shit over


----------



## Puppetry (Jan 10, 2011)

So there's really nothing you guys can do but to start mass deletion?


----------



## Xerces (Jan 10, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> Upgrading the SQL backend _may_ help the problem.  I don't know the current specification to do more than ballpark though.
> 
> A good mid-range database server will be around $15,000.  A high end one more like $30,000.
> 
> ...



Well, after reading this post, I guess I can appreciate why the pruning is the primary option for this issue. This website is very heavy in traffic, so even though this is complete speculation, I wouldn't be surprised if Tazmo is a multi-millionaire.


----------



## Ral (Jan 10, 2011)

I have like a million words to say right now but all I can say right now is SHIT.

Though the forum was never slow for me to browse in the first place.

Maybe Mbxx should finally upgrade to 3.8.x?

I bet all my internet money that pruning those threads wont do a thing.

Better have that database backup just in case.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 10, 2011)

^How about v4.1 which came out more than a year ago.


----------



## Ral (Jan 10, 2011)

Xerces said:


> ^How about v4.1 which came out more than a year ago.



I do enjoy the fact that is has more features and a better profile system.

Not to mention video url's are parsed and there are a ton of new modifications. 

Only issue I see is recreated the skins due to vb 4's new styler and mass confusions by noob members asking how to use certain features.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 10, 2011)

What is this forkshy incident I keep hearing about?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 10, 2011)

The Legend of Forkshy is not a tale to be told lightly.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 10, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> "The notice is a tad overdue" but we've been working since we found out. I spent my Saturday on these ungrateful fuckers.



Thank mbxx. 

If he (or whoever the sadmin was back then) hadn't kicked the can down the road for the last 5+ years and then when he _finally_ realized that there was a server issue with large threads, started to fix the problem without any warning, there wouldn't have been as much of a freakout and you would've needed a lot less damage control.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 11, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> The Legend of Forkshy is not a tale to be told lightly.



But I want to know.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 11, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> Upgrading the SQL backend _may_ help the problem.  I don't know the current specification to do more than ballpark though.
> 
> A good mid-range database server will be around $15,000.  A high end one more like $30,000.
> 
> ...


What in the flying FUCK am I reading.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 11, 2011)

Spy, please put this up there too.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2011)

Taxman said:


> spy moved a part of the forum superhero thread to the incinerator.



It's like the third reich all over again


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2011)

History is now apart of history.


----------



## WT (Jan 11, 2011)

lol ..........


----------



## Jeff (Jan 11, 2011)

CAGFC is 1,300 away from 100K.  I send spam on the horizon


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 11, 2011)

Orochimaru said:


> Spy, please put this up there too.



Hell. No. If this image goes up there I will shoot the friend who placed it there


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 11, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Whatever.
> 
> So all the rep we got from the 10000+ threads will be gone as well.
> 
> Interesting.





Taxman said:


> These are the public threads being
> 608052     *Official* Pokemon White and Black Versions (Gen V) Thread - Naruto Forums
> 487368     Rate the above users avatar!!!! - Naruto Forums
> 675257     Naruto Revolution (2.0) OOC and Sign Up Thread - Naruto Forums
> ...


Well there I go back to glorious beacon of light.


----------



## Nic (Jan 11, 2011)

since when do reps disappear with deleted posts?  Anyone that has been active in the KL should know by now it isn't the case as threads are constantly deleted there.   The posts simply show up as N/A. 


> Originally Posted by *Taxman*
> _threads outside of FCs that were targeted for pruning have been split where they are no longer over 10,000 posts.  They should not be affected by the prune now._


Then why haven't some of the sport section threads been split to less than 10k posts like the NBA discussion threads, NFL discussion thread, etc?


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 11, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Whatever.
> 
> So all the rep we got from the 10000+ threads will be gone as well.
> 
> Interesting.


lol what

how


----------



## Taxman (Jan 11, 2011)

Nic said:


> since when do reps disappear with deleted posts?  Anyone that has been active in the KL should know by now it isn't the case as threads are constantly deleted there.   The posts simply show up as N/A.
> *Then why haven't some of the sport section threads been split to less than 10k posts like the NBA discussion threads, NFL discussion thread, etc?*






			
				JediJaina said:
			
		

> Due to some forum changes, any Sports Bar threads over 10,000 posts will  be closed and a new one will have to be made. This will have to be the  norm from here on out.  This is effective immediately. If you have any  questions please feel free to pm me.
> 
> 
> Titles will have to be done to be something like Part 1 or Thread 1 or whatever



PM JJ about it.

and the reps won't disappear people...only the threads linking to the post that was repped.  You get to keep your silly internet points.


----------



## Synn (Jan 11, 2011)

Elle said:


> *frustrated*
> 
> What is the point of running [successful and actively participated in] FCs if all the history gets wiped away and then going forward after every 10k posts?  With all the limitations that have been and continue to be put on this forum, I have to wonder if this is a sign that Tazmo and Mbxx are getting ready to it shut it down at some point?  If not, why the neglect in at least trying to keep the status quo in functionality in here?
> 
> Would think this forum would be seen as an accomplishment and something to be proud of owning/running and to that end, figure out what's necessary to keep this forum a place people _want_ to spend time in and not a place where time and effort on the part of its active members to create an interesting community will have been and continue to be wasted [if posts are deleted permanently with no access to them and thread post counts no longer have any meaning].  Is it the goal to actually _decrease_ membership/activity?



Agreed with everything you said.


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 11, 2011)

Synn said:


> Agreed with everything you said.



I agree too! This forum is amazing. I have never seen any other forum with so many active members or so many diverse posts. I can understand the need to cut down on the crap posts (which FCs are often a victim of) that clog the system, but to rinse and repeat the process? That is what I am sensing is going to go down. They keep pruning threads constantly...and then people get pissed off. One thing will lead to another and the whole forum will erupt into chaos.


----------



## Laix (Jan 11, 2011)

I know it's bad, but please it's not the end of the world. The OOC RP thread I usually chat in got split and most of it archived. I still have my rep and post count, and made sure I backed up all the important stuff I need.

If I'm not mistaken, the stuff being moved will be archived? 

Sure, there are memories, but like Mbxx said I don't believe every day or even week you go hiking through pages and pages just to look at a post, laugh and then wander off. If it means that much to you "take a photo; it'll last longer."


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 11, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Sorry, that is crap. We are talking about some posts in less than 1% of all threads. To archive a clean structure and a stable forum.
> 
> And why now ? Its always an issue, but things gone to intense and i rather cleanup now then waiting any longer. It would been certainly better to do this from the start on... yet, who could imagine 300k threads (lol).



If it has always been an issue, then why wait until it got so intense to fix it? Perhaps if you had pruned small amounts of those huge threads at a time, then people wouldn't be hissing and spitting like they are. Or, simply enforce a rule that threads can't exceed such and such amount of posts or something.


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 11, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Again; its a one time thing. Threads will be cut automaticly. And its not hardware related. The point is the stucture of the boards. And there are limits to all things.
> 
> But be free to show me any board in the top 50 with vbulletin that have larger threads than 10K ? Go ahead...



A one time thing? Something tells me that might not be the case....


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2011)

As I said... we got too used to having threads which by themselves are larger than the majority of forums on the internet. Threads were probably never supposed to be that gigantic.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2011)

So Mbxx, about that search function... Any chances of a working search index in the near future?


----------



## Laix (Jan 11, 2011)

Zaru said:


> As I said... we got too used to having threads which by themselves are larger than the majority of forums on the internet. Threads were probably never supposed to be that gigantic.



I agree. And if these memories are that precious, and I'm sure they are, they will be archived so people can still view them. They aren't viewed regularly as FC's are creating new memories as they post, so I honestly don't see what the big deal is.

Now about updating, yes we should update but I'm no tech expert nor am I running the forum so there could be issues.


----------



## WT (Jan 11, 2011)

Mbxx, why do you even care what they say. Just prune away.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 11, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Does anybody.. serioesly looks at a post 3 years ago in a thread that is 300k posts long ? Serioesly ?


Yes because in most FCs the first post links to essays, fun posts, among many other things like member questionnaires, which took the members of my fav FC MONTHS to complete and is packed with answers and pictures. That's just 1 FC out of what, hundreds? Remaking those would be impossible since some members left the forum, too so if you'd have done your little trick we would have lost those memories without prior notice, without a chance to save them, all because you didn't tell us.

You don't know how an FC works exactly, visit one or two, assume something then pull a white rabbit out of your adminhat and hush hush as if it never happened. I think you owe the members here a lot more than just that, mbxx. Just saying.

If you can make it so that certain posts can dodge this "pruning" then I won't mind, we can move the important stuff to those posts then without the annoying task of having to move them every time posts are being deleted. If not we will be forced to copy and paste those "old" posts to a newer post whenever the pruning will be done, and if that happens we'd love to see a WARNING.


----------



## Chainer (Jan 11, 2011)

Could all of you alarmists back off of Mbxx?

He's doing the best he can to better the forums for _you_.

We've already started work on preserving the threads in question.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 11, 2011)

Mbxx, why is that you said you could wait a week before you continued with the puring but then decide to delete some posts today? Are you gonna actually wait that amount of time or not?

We need an answer.


----------



## EJ (Jan 11, 2011)

What just happened


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Mbxx, give one of the active admins the power to upload skins.  

It might help lessen the rage against you.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 11, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> I didnt delete.. just added an index to mysql. The problems with the optimations are.. they cause issues that are new and cause another problem... Its a never ending story.. therefore right usage.



Well people can get the wrong picture when we get the "Deleting some posts" message all of a sudden. Can't you just change the message in the meantime so that we don't panic everytime we see it until the purging takes place this Sunday?


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 11, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Again; splitting works as well. I don?t need to delete a thing. I just need a thread limit size.


so the posts will still be there
then that's fine by me


Chainer said:


> *Could all of you alarmists back off of Mbxx?
> 
> He's doing the best he can to better the forums for * *you.*
> 
> We've already started work on preserving the threads in question.


it's not about what he's doing it's about how he was doing it
difference

and i'm done anyways, his last answer was good enough for me


Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Mbxx, why is that you said you could wait a week before you continued with the puring but then decide to delete some posts today? Are you gonna actually wait that amount of time or not?
> 
> We need an answer.


he wasn't deleting the 10k+ threads



> Hey Mbxx, give one of the active admins the power to upload skins.


YES


----------



## Chainer (Jan 11, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> so the posts will still be there
> then that's fine by me
> 
> it's not about what he's doing it's about how he was doing it
> ...



Yeah, I understand that. It still doesn't help to have dozens of people yelling at him.

My post wasn't directed towards you, either. I could never be mad at you, Kenneth.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 11, 2011)

i could never be mad at something as blue as you either, wizard


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Hey Mbxx, give one of the active admins the power to upload skins.
> 
> It might help *lessen the rage against you*.



That'll happen the day he gives us a working search function


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 11, 2011)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> That'll happen the day he gives us a working search function



ahahahahaha

it's funny because it's true


----------



## Laix (Jan 11, 2011)

Google works fine for me.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 11, 2011)

So why are you guys not dividing the over 100k threads in many little 10 k threads instead of prunning everything and start it all new? Close the 10 k threads and sign them with numbers and post links in the OP's redirecting to the previous parts of the threads with the older posts (should make an extra subforum for those previous FC Threads).

For example Yammy FC (1), Yammy FC (2) and so on.....all have 10 k posts and are closed, you can find them in a subforum aimed for those previous FC threads. And Yammy FC (3) is the new FC in the FC subforum that has not reached 10 K posts yet and is open for their member to post.

I don't know if somebody already had that brilliant idea.
Man that would be funny as hell, seeing as the FC's try to have the most FC threads and shit. NO lose of posts. Win-win situation since this is all about posts in a thread maximum.




I know, fucking awesome idea.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 11, 2011)

You mean the idea we had days ago?  The issue is the manhours it takes.  I recently enabled something to cut down the time to a tenth, but it is still a lot.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 11, 2011)

In b4 we have "The Naruto FC (convo <- lol) thread 54852: Dat chakra"


----------



## Jay. (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't read threads Gooba. I really don't. I knew somebody prolly suggested that already, seeing as it is not to hard to come up with that plan but I was too lazy to read.


Anyway good luck with everything.


I'm going to make some tea now. Because Life is awesome.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 11, 2011)

jay.


----------



## Nic (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok i have a post question here.  Let's say you have a thread over 10k but all posts are within last year, once the pruning is done, would the posts you gained within that thread be deleted from your post count?


----------



## Jay. (Jan 11, 2011)

Kenneth


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 11, 2011)

Laix said:


> Google works fine for me.


There are sections where Google doesn't work. I, for one, will be totally psyched if we get the searches back.



Mbxx said:


> Japp, i could look into a plugin. Maybe there is something to make it easier.


You told us we couldn't do this!

Let's do this.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 11, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Japp, i could look into a plugin. Maybe there is something to make it easier.


I made the maximum posts per page 400, so mods could select 400 at a time to move instead of 40.  If you can't get an app to do it even easier, it would be nice if the hard cap at 400 for the "move post" feature was raised temporarily.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 11, 2011)

So they won't be deleted, but only the earliest posts, right?

Well it shouldn't be any problem, I suppose?


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 11, 2011)

All the OPs are being kept and most of the threads that are involved are FC threads. And there have been a couple of different ways of saving threads to your own harddrives have been posted as well. And there's always the .


----------



## Xerces (Jan 11, 2011)

Kikyo said:


> All the OPs are being kept and most of the threads that are involved are FC threads. And there have been a couple of different ways of saving threads to your own harddrives have been posted as well. And there's always the .



*Just a thought, but I don't actually believe the pruning itself is what is upsetting people. I think its a matter of principle *

Some people have been devoted to their FCs in attempt to raise said FCs post count. Now, with the 10k cap, any sense of accomplishment will be diminished and the members feel cheated. The post cap also removes any sense of seniority the FCs had to one another.

I think people are just shocked now that they realize that anything that can be accomplished on a forum, or on the internet, can be made irrelevant by someone in power.


----------



## Nic (Jan 11, 2011)

FCs should be a place to converse with other members not a place to compete with another for posts.  I guess members never learned that one on here.


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 11, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Some people have been devoted to their FCs in attempt to raise said FCs post count. Now, with the 10k cap, any sense of accomplishment will be diminished and the members feel cheated. The post cap also removes any sense of seniority the FCs had to one another.


yes, it's nice to have a large FC with lots of members and activity. But there are still hundreds, thousands of FCs that are dead anyway where the members failed to do what the HUGE FCs managed to accomplish. I own one of the FCs that is getting pruned and I'm a frequent contributor to another, and probably posted in a bunch of other ones. But I'm not particularly upset that the posts will be pruned, because a) a lot of the members I chatted with in those areas are no longer on the forum or because I willingly gave up those threads anyway and b) there are THREE viable methods of saving the posts, memories and nostalgia from those posts.



> I think people are just shocked now that they realize that anything that can be accomplished on a forum, or on the internet, can be made irrelevant by someone in power.



They shouldn't be. The internet, and NF in particular, has never been and *never will* be a democracy. Have you seriously never seen threads about how much the mods and other staff suck? People always complain, and most aren't ever answered. The (s)admins rule all and can do so with an iron fist if they choose to do so (have you seen the NeoGaf forums for example?). The truth of the matter is that only a very small percentage of threads and members are actually affected. And yet when this is done the entire forum will work better for all members AND all guests/lurkers who drop by and get just as frustrated as the rest of us with database errors and other non-functionality.  So some of us are adversely affected. It's not permanent, it's not even critical to anyone's life, internet or otherwise and there are ways to preserve it to your own satisfaction. 

The mods here do a helluva lot of work, and do so mostly behind the scenes, with no pay and little positive feedback from the rest of us. In the end, we'll all be better off. And in 6 months, hardly anyone will remember this anyway. 

Fine, you're butthurt, so was I when the plan was revealed. But it's not my forum, I don't own it and it's not your forum, you don't own it. In the end, we have no say (and never did) and it'll still benefit us in spite of this momentary inconvenience. It's gonna happen whether or not you and a thousand of your friends want it to not happen. Continuing to complain and whine about it isn't helping your case and isn't going to change anyone's mind. Would you rather the forums were shut down completely instead as has happened in the past? I'd rather save the threads I want to keep and keep the forum running for everyone's enjoyment. Life is change, keeping the status quo will result in death, so change. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 11, 2011)

^Are you talking to me dude? Cause' I could care less about the pruning, I was just trying to give reason to why people are enraged. 

Reading comprehension. Try it.


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 11, 2011)

^ and I gave some reasons why people shouldn't be enraged. 

Reading comprehension, try it.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 11, 2011)

The thing is, no one reads the last 3000 pages of a FC (let's talk seriously)

it is just like that, you do not want something but you just can not live without it (

(like keeping some really unnecesarry junk on my fc, but i have used it when i was younger and well, fucking nostalgia)


----------



## scerpers (Jan 11, 2011)

derp            .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2011)

Nic said:


> *since when do reps disappear with deleted posts?  *Anyone that has been active in the KL should know by now it isn't the case as threads are constantly deleted there.  *The posts simply show up as N/A. *
> Then why haven't some of the sport section threads been split to less than 10k posts like the NBA discussion threads, NFL discussion thread, etc?



This is how it's always happened with me. I have an N/A in my reps right now.


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2011)

Mbxx, would it kill you to give Taxman or Kira the power to upload skins?


----------



## Puppetry (Jan 11, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Folks, cool down. Its just some threads. One time only thing. I cannot repeat it any more. And yes Xerces, i got it. You don?t like it.
> 
> Everbody can safe their stuff. And fine.



Just some threads? These threads represent a good deal of activity and scholarly work.

And this is not a one time only thing, or so I have heard. This is a quick fix that will have to be repeated periodically.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 11, 2011)

As far as we can possibly know, it's a one-time thing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2011)

Puppet King Sasori said:


> Just some threads? These threads represent a good deal of activity and scholarly work.
> 
> And this is not a one time only thing, or so I have heard. This is a quick fix that will have to be repeated periodically.



If the people in charge of the prune say it's a one-time thing, where are others hearing it won't be?


----------



## eHav (Jan 11, 2011)

Puppet King Sasori said:


> Just some threads? These threads represent a good deal of activity and scholarly work.
> 
> And this is not a one time only thing, or so I have heard. This is a quick fix that will have to be repeated periodically.



after this, threads that reach 10k should get archived automaticaly and a new one will be open maintaining the OP, thats what they said


----------



## Puppetry (Jan 11, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> There are no "final solutions" in the computer world.
> 
> I would probably call this a mid-term fix, it would probably have to either be automated or a regular maintenance task but it should work for a while depending upon the SQL server's capacity.





Spy_Smasher said:


> As far as we can possibly know, it's a one-time thing.





PikaCheeka said:


> If the people in charge of the prune say it's a one-time thing, where are others hearing it won't be?





eHav said:


> after this, threads that reach 10k should get archived automaticaly and a new one will be open maintaining the OP, thats what they said





EvilMoogle said:


> There are no "final solutions" in the computer world.
> 
> I would probably call this a mid-term fix, it would probably have to either be automated or a regular maintenance task but it should work for a while depending upon the SQL server's capacity.



I didn't just pull that out of nowhere, guys.


----------



## eHav (Jan 11, 2011)

Puppet King Sasori said:


> I didn't just pull that out of nowhere, guys.



hence him saying it should have to become automated eventualy, making this in fact a one time thing.

 after that post didnt someone already say they had a way to make this automated?


----------



## Puppetry (Jan 11, 2011)

eHav said:


> hence him saying it should have to become automated eventualy, making this in fact a one time thing.
> 
> after that post didnt someone already say they had a way to make this automated?



I don't know. I hope it is a one time thing, however.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 11, 2011)

Puppet King Sasori said:


> I don't know. I hope it is a one time thing, however.



Basically the current threads over 10k are being hard-deleted, but in the future, the threads that reach 10k will just be archived :>


----------



## Elle (Jan 11, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> No, the goal is the difference by providing a fast forum. We are talking about just a very, very small list of threads. That is not even in the 1% range. And i don?t want to delete the threads, i want to delete the old entries nobody cares about.
> 
> Does anybody.. serioesly looks at a post 3 years ago in a thread that is 300k posts long ? Serioesly ?
> 
> ...



Yes, I understand now what you're saying [about large threads impacting speed and stability], thanks to the mods that have made the effort to explain in here.  Much of the angst [not all - some would probably panic/complain anyway] could have been avoided had this been thoroughly explained up front with some warning for everyone and a concrete plan for archiving/backup of affected threads.  

The 1% doesn't take into account the fact they're the ones that many members spend the most time in - so it's not actually a 'throw away' number and to be treated as such shows lack of understanding of how the boards are used - not in bytes but by members' time and interests, which is important to running a successful site as well.

The SN fc may be one of the few that actually does refer back to old posts for a variety of reasons from time to time, so in our case, this pruning makes a difference.  Knowing now the reasoning and the impact makes the impending solution a bit more palatable and very much hope this results in the boards running much more smoothly, as you've suggested it will.


----------



## Vriska (Jan 11, 2011)

Zaru said:


> As I said... we got too used to having threads which by themselves are larger than the majority of forums on the internet. Threads were probably never supposed to be that gigantic.



Yes.



Kikyo said:


> yes, it's nice to have a large FC with lots of members and activity. But there are still hundreds, thousands of FCs that are dead anyway where the members failed to do what the HUGE FCs managed to accomplish. I own one of the FCs that is getting pruned and I'm a frequent contributor to another, and probably posted in a bunch of other ones. But I'm not particularly upset that the posts will be pruned, because a) a lot of the members I chatted with in those areas are no longer on the forum or because I willingly gave up those threads anyway and b) there are THREE viable methods of saving the posts, memories and nostalgia from those posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you completely. Great post, Kikyo. You said all that I wanted to say, and much more. 



Xerces said:


> ^Are you talking to me dude? Cause' I could care less about the pruning, I was just trying to give reason to why people are enraged.
> 
> Reading comprehension. Try it.



People like Xerces will always complain, like any person who must give away something that was taken for granted at first. (which he or she was not entitled to. Justice depends on what side of the line you're on) At the end of the day, you're still going to come back and keep posting. Just save what you need, and deal with it.

Time spent whining to apathetic ears is time you could be using to preserve your old posts you keep referring back to. This is necessary for the forum in the long run. It's unfortunate, but necessary.


----------



## Ral (Jan 12, 2011)

The Internet is exploding in drama right now not just here.



But even if I was a 2006 member, I never really posted in any of those 300+ threads...I think lol

Must be 2011 or something.


----------



## essenceofthedark (Jan 12, 2011)

Just popping by, but wouldn't a better solution be to split these long threads? I'm sure there's a way to do that. Like, if a fanclub has 75 000 pages, it would be split into 7 locked ones with 10 000 posts each (of course, the posts should be open for a while for editing so one can edit the first post to link to the other threads) and one open with the rest 5000 posts in.

That way, problem solved, without deleting old posts that may have some value for people.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 12, 2011)

Please read the entire thread before posting, you'll find that that has already been brought up and you would also find out that the problem with that method is the amount of man hours it would take to accomplish that where it would be highly unlikely for that to be completed with the time frame we were given.

This was a comment just on the previous page:


			
				Gooba said:
			
		

> You mean the idea we had days ago?  The issue is the manhours it takes.   I recently enabled something to cut down the time to a tenth, but it is  still a lot.



and you'd just have to go back a bit further to find a post by me describing why it takes so long.

However, it appears staff are at least going to attempt that method.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 12, 2011)

mbxx just get my posts back yeah, after your gonna delite probs half of them I cant say im pleased, since my posts are in the big threads on the list.


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 12, 2011)

Taxman said:


> the problem with that method is the amount of man hours it would take to accomplish that.



When I was an admin on yearbook, large amounts of man hours became my pastime


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay, can someone run some of this by me again?


I've been told by a few people that the fc threads are being pruned to a degree but with the OP's still intact. This I don't know whether it's truth or not.

But if it is true, then why are the fc storage threads still up? If they stay up, that to me implies that whole fc's will be erased. Am I correct in this assumption?


And I've also seen in this thread that Mbxx has said that it will only be a few threads over 10k that will be purged. But this seems to conflict with the fc storage threads still being up.


In general, I'm confused. Can someone in the know help sort out my frustrations?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 12, 2011)

The FC storage threads are around because the OPs of the targeted FCs will be wiped out.  Mbxx is going to say "all posts in these threads older than a year are going to get tanked"...those include the OPs and other important posts.  However, the overall thread will remain.  It'd be like cutting this thread so that one of my posts becomes the OP.  The storage thread is around to, at least, restore the OP.



> And I've also seen in this thread that Mbxx has said that it will only be a few threads over 10k that will be purged.


300 or so threads are being targeted.  The full list of the threads he mentioned he was going to prune out the posts over a year old are located in this thread (posts 70 and 71).  Most of those threads are FCs...not all of them are FCs though.

Again, the storage threads are there to restore the Opening posts or important linked posts of the FCs that will be affected.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you very much Taxman, I will spread this info to the confused people in the fc. lol


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd like some clarification on a certain topic. It has been mentioned that they will be cutting earlier posts... I get from some people that they will _only_ be cutting posts older than a year, but than I read things like 'instead trim them of their posts beginning with the earliest posts.' [which is in the warning message at the top of the forum]

So by saying 'beginning with' that implies that, quite possibly, posts that aren't a year old yet might still be deleted. Is this true? Or are only posts older than a year going to be cut?


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2011)

Darkx:  I would imagine that the threads will be trimmed until they are under 10k.  If that means trimming  posts that a month old, to achieve that, then that is what will happen.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 13, 2011)

What is this I hear about a domain name change?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 13, 2011)

If there was an overall domain change, how much stability would it provide? 

Also would the possibility be open that vBulletin receives software upgrades?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 13, 2011)

Overall domain change? Whatever do you hope to achieve by basically "right click > renaming" the forum?


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2011)

Sasukefan.  Make it happen Mbxx.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 13, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Overall domain change? Whatever do you hope to achieve by basically "right click > renaming" the forum?



Some domains are said to have magical powers.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 13, 2011)

The only change a new domain would do, would be the fact that it'll have way less traffic most non-members wouldn't know where to go.

Random question: Is the main site slow as well or is it just the forums? IMO, get rid of the main site/the downloads and keep the forums. (￣А￣·)


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 13, 2011)

Who wrote that notice and what has the English language done to him?


----------



## Onihikage (Jan 13, 2011)

Why not just lock the large threads and have new replacements made? With the *traffic* requesting the large threads dropping off to nil when that happens (because people are posting in & refreshing pages in the new, much smaller thread), the servers no longer have to bother with the large threads nearly as much, so problem solved, so performance goes back up, right?

You could have zillions of threads at 100,000 posts, but if no one is accessing them, performance would be just fine. And if it's really a big deal, you don't have to split up those locked threads at every 10K post juncture, just cut them in half, and half the halves. Performance would markedly improve just from that little amount of work - lock and quarter. That would take the pressure off Mbxx.


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2011)

> IMO, get rid of the main site/the downloads and keep the forums.







> And if it's really a big deal, you don't have to split up those locked threads at every 10K post juncture, just cut them in half, and half the halves.



Too much work.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 13, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Sasukefan.  Make it happen Mbxx.



           .


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 13, 2011)

Keep the old domain name. Why bother changing it?


----------



## Xion (Jan 13, 2011)

I support the change from Tazmo National Bank's sub-domain to our own separate domain.



Nodonn said:


> Who wrote that notice and what has the English language done to him?



Mbxx and he is German.

Refer to sig.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 13, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Sasukefan.  Make it happen Mbxx.


lol








negged.


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2011)

Make it awesome Ken.


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh well, hope this truly fixes the slowness of NF.


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 13, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> So, we all now saw the power of non common sense. I take the blame. I should known better how to *deal with it.*
> The remaining 220 threads are no soft closed. And they still until they are splitted. This that is not that easy, i will take a while. They are not deleted, but for the time beeing not accessable for greater good.
> 
> Or like we saw, when mods try to manage these threads... not to crash the forums, which was kinda impossible and drove me near madness.



Then everyone should just move along and then:


----------



## Death Note (Jan 13, 2011)

What are threads like  all about?


----------



## rozzalina (Jan 13, 2011)

What the fuck is going on?! Why have a load of FCs been deleted?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 13, 2011)

Death Note said:


> What are threads like  all about?


 
Edit: Nevermind



rozzalina said:


> What the fuck is going on?! Why have a load of FCs been deleted?


 
Learn to read.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 13, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> This is the new plugin, just installed. Splits threads at 10K. Just tested it.



so if a newly deleted fc reaches 10k again it will auto split?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 13, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> No, that was the server crash. That is now the test for the Splitter Plugin. I handle the last 220 threads myself as mentioned above. From now on, threads are splitted at 10K. A new thread will be opend then with first/last post and link to the threads. So you got the perfect navigation and thread owner stays.


 
I already deleted that post the moment I saw yours.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 13, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> No, that was the server crash. That is now the test for the Splitter Plugin. I handle the last 220 threads myself as mentioned above. From now on, threads are splitted at 10K. A new thread will be opend then with first/last post and link to the threads. So you got the perfect navigation and thread owner stays.



Sounds fine to me, I look forward to the end of slowness and database errors.


----------



## blue berry (Jan 13, 2011)

Wait.... I thought it said they'll be done on Sunday. 

Or was it before Sunday, they meant?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 13, 2011)

blue berry said:


> Wait.... I thought it said they'll be done on Sunday.
> 
> Or was it before Sunday, they meant?


 
Mbxx kinda had to force his hand and soft close the large FCs because they were fucking up the server. If you weren't on earlier, you wouldn't realize that for two hours there was a massive database crash.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 13, 2011)

I thought the fc's werent getting deleted totally. OMFG ITS ALL GONE.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 13, 2011)

What happened with waiting for a week?


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2011)

Step:  

Horrible isn't it.

Oh well.  The Cute Asian Girls FC reached 100k.  Its all good.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 13, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> And oh yes, some mod activated a thread...



mbxx...really...not all the mods are coming into this thread to see your every word.  The least you can do is either make a notice or an announcement or send a mass PM or go into HR and post in the prune thread and tell us to not do anything.  The lack of communication here is mind boggling.


----------



## Maracunator (Jan 13, 2011)

I see 6 FCs are in the Lumber Mill, 4 of them can be accessed and even allow posting.

Any chances that the NaruHina FC is put in there? There is still some stuff we want to save.


----------



## Chainer (Jan 13, 2011)

Damned if we do, damned if we don't.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 13, 2011)

So the threads are still there, they're just offline to be split so that they don't kill the server, and they'll be replaced online after being split?

Feel free to correct me if any part of that is wrong.


----------



## Laix (Jan 13, 2011)

As long as these annoying errors and lag is gone, I'm not too bothered about the FC's. People could've saved the important parts to start up the FC just in case.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 13, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> So the threads are still there, they're just offline to be split so that they don't kill the server, and they'll be replaced online after being split?
> 
> Feel free to correct me if any part of that is wrong.



btw, that sounds correct.

The threads are currently soft deleted, which means they can be restored.  They are all still there.


----------



## Laix (Jan 13, 2011)

Yay, so no worries.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 13, 2011)

Laix said:


> As long as these annoying errors and lag is gone, I'm not too bothered about the FC's. People could've saved the important parts to start up the FC just in case.



Just because you dont care don't mean the rest of us don't. The fc's were the main spots i posted and each one i posted in is gone.


----------



## Chainer (Jan 13, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Just because you dont care don't mean the rest of us do. The fc's were the main spots i posted and each one i posted in is gone.



Dear Stephanie,

Please read other posts. Specifically those that say those FCs _aren't_ gone.

Love,

Chainer.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 13, 2011)

Chainer said:


> Dear Stephanie,
> 
> Please read other posts. Specifically those that say those FCs _aren't_ gone.
> 
> ...



Why should we believe it?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 13, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Why should we believe it?


 
Because it's already been stated multiple times in the thread by the man who made them unviewable, I think he's smart enough to know what he's doing.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 13, 2011)

Taxman said:


> btw, that sounds correct.
> 
> The threads are currently soft deleted, which means they can be restored.  They are all still there.



Thank you.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 13, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Thats the point; i act in best interested. This whole "communication" caused this prunning mess and a week of issues with likely 120000 mysql errors. I just did now, what i wanted todo in first place. As long as nobody now touches this threads, it will be fine.



Here's the other issue mbxx...before you start making quips on how we're "activating" threads, you should be communicating with us to "not activate" threads.  I just told you that not all staff come to this thread.  They don't know that there was a problem from working on the threads.  Let them know and you won't have to make any more snide remarks on how we're "activating threads" thus "causing more problems" unless you enjoy making those kinds of comments *shrugs*

What you fail to realize is that you are horrible when it comes to public relations.  We have many Fanclub owners who are currently pissed off at us because of your action.  I am NOT saying that your action was "unnecessary", but I am saying when you do things without warning and without telling anyone until after you do it, we have to deal with the backlash and that is not fair to us or the people who are affected even if you have "the best intentions/interests in mind" or how these things are fixable...the gut reaction and negligence of understanding what's going on causes some rather unneeded and bitter remarks.

And correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe you wanted to just physically remove the posts originally...that's the perspective I got after what happened to the anti-KarinxSasuke FC.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 13, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> The FC owner can ask their questions and we answer them so easy. It will require just a little patience and nobody to touch this threads.



Did you even read what *Taxman* said? He was referring to the lack of communication between the staff. Nothing to do with FC owners. 

I think I now know where that _'lack of communication'_ is derived from.


----------



## EJ (Jan 13, 2011)

Woaaaah! Everything works so good now!


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 13, 2011)

lol loving how fast the forum is again


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 13, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Woaaaah! Everything works so good now!


You mean everything works so _well _now.


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey the FC I own, with exactly 10K posts, is in the Lumber Mill, but unlike most of the threads there, it's locked.

Wry?


----------



## EJ (Jan 13, 2011)

Some more adjustments Justin..?



RyRyMini said:


> You mean everything works so _well _now.



Don't correct me.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 13, 2011)

Is it wrong I don't feel a performance difference?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 13, 2011)

What performance? It's still running slow for a lot of people.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 13, 2011)

Misty said:


> Is it wrong I don't feel a performance difference?



Your reaction time is too slow to notice how fast the forum is.


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 13, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Some more adjustments Justin..?



What I wonder is why it's locked, but other threads there aren't. Neither I nor the person the FC is for asked for a lock, even if no one has posted there in a while.

Plus I wonder how they'll split it, since it's exactly 10K


----------



## Xerces (Jan 13, 2011)

Dont get to hasty people. Wait until the pruning is completed in its entirety and _then_ judge if there's a difference.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 13, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Your reaction time is too slow to notice how fast the forum is.



That's just mean Zaru 

And when did you change your avatar?



Mbxx said:


> I?m doing now a post recount. That my slow things a little down, but i need todo that now once to look at the real counts. Yet, that should run without any big issues without the threads.



I see, patience is the key then


----------



## EJ (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah, I agree with you Xerces.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 13, 2011)

rock on, mbxx

i fucking love the forums now

FEELS SO GOOD


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 13, 2011)

Okay, I admit that was a bad way of putting it.


But exactly where is the sense in believing that the mod staff will somehow sprout the ability to read your mind so they can stay out of your business?


I would think you'd know that hasn't worked for you in the past.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 13, 2011)

derp                           .


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2011)

Mbxx:  Forums thrive on drama.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 13, 2011)

That's right, keep avoid the question like your logic makes any more sense by doing that.


I mean you just said you were annoyed at the mods touching your threads. The logical thing to do would be to freaking tell them not to.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 13, 2011)

lol                    umad


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 13, 2011)

Forums working fine for me.  And I'm even using my slow backup computer.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't know if it's just placebo or not but things seem a little better


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 13, 2011)

Fast forum.
I am NOT complaining .
:WOW


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 13, 2011)

Is the Itachi FC coming back? Says it doesn't exist anymore.

That thread was pretty active.


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Martin. This is awesome.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 13, 2011)

Okay, so the FC I own is in this locked area.

So... Why not purge it with everything but the first post? I can work with that, there's really no memories or anything worth saving as far as posts, just a few long ass posts about why the members of my FC dislike a character, stuff that can easily be rewritten or better off deleted.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 13, 2011)

How about everyone just wait until he's fucking finished?


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 13, 2011)

I second that Mike.


----------



## Gino (Jan 13, 2011)

Posting in a legendary thread............


----------



## scerpers (Jan 14, 2011)

How is this thread legendary in any way?


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 14, 2011)

Scorp, to us legendary is a whole other thing. To them, it's shit like this.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 14, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> How is this thread legendary in any way?


Any thread with the ocelot hand flick gifs is legendary


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 14, 2011)

mbxx has one legendary thread
tho it was created by shrooms

i laughed at it until i passed out slept for a few hours woke up stroked penis checked again and had to slap myself to stop lolling like a retard

i looked like a little bitch, crying and laughing at the same time

i love you for that, shrooms


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 14, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> The FC owner can ask their questions and we answer them so easy. It will require just a little patience and nobody to touch this threads.



he's telling you that to avoid this whole thing you could have bothered to post one announcement before you started/planned to delete a few colossal active threads

your approach sounds more like SHOOT FIRST ASK QUESTIONS LATER IMA DOMINATE YOU

would you like it if i surprise buttsexed you? no! you'd love it if i told you "hey honey, i'm about to stick it in so clench your teeth and brace yourself okay"

i think i'm pretty good when it comes to analogies  and not just because the word "anal" is in there
ironically it's positioned in the front part of the word

forum is pretty fast, i'm glad
the last few days shit was really intense, tho now the mod you installed will act like an underpaid maid and clean up the mess while we relax and be social and stuff

i like this


----------



## Aksirv (Jan 14, 2011)

Why does each post appear as a separate page?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2011)

I see no difference in speed, forum was never slow for me.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey mbxx, are you changing where the emoticons and skin elements are hosted? 

i.e. putting them on the server itself?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 14, 2011)

Call me lazy for not looking to see if someone has already asked, but should I re-start up my deleted FC now or something?


----------



## Gino (Jan 14, 2011)

^^I clearly fail at internet sarcasm...


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jan 14, 2011)

I wonder if we could get a thread past 10,000 before the purge is finished. Could be a pretty awesome feat...


----------



## Taxman (Jan 14, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Call me lazy for not looking to see if someone has already asked, but should I re-start up my deleted FC now or something?



no...just wait a few days since the FC still exists and mbxx plans on splitting them himself.  Your FC should be restored eventually.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 14, 2011)

Taxman said:


> no...just wait a few days since the FC still exists and mbxx plans on splitting them himself.  Your FC should be restored eventually.



Thank you, Taxman.


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 14, 2011)

this thread is probably one of the worst I've seen here

i'm happy though, NF is finally running fast

EDIT: You should probably put an announcement saying that all the FC's will be restored, admins. That way, you don't have to anwer everyone asking the same thing. :33


----------



## Chainer (Jan 14, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> this thread is probably one of the worst I've seen here
> 
> i'm happy though, NF is finally running fast
> 
> EDIT: You should probably put an announcement saying that all the FC's will be restored, admins. That way, you don't have to anwer everyone asking the same thing. :33


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 14, 2011)

Forums seem to be running more smoothly now.

Thanks.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm already noticing a difference.

Do what you gotta do to keep this place running smooth, Mr. Mbxx Admin Man


----------



## Garfield (Jan 14, 2011)

Just create a new hidden subforum where only admins can go and move the threads there


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 14, 2011)

*continues to maluse threads as much as possible*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 15, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> *continues to maluse threads as much as possible*



We don?t must make a drama out of everything


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 15, 2011)

I won't be able to hear your whining when I crash the forums again.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 15, 2011)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> I wonder if we could get a thread past 10,000 before the purge is finished. Could be a pretty awesome feat...



Already tried.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 15, 2011)

Mbxx why are there no other people who can do what you do besides Tazmo who never comes on?  Don't you think it would be useful if someone else could help upgrade vbulliten and do other such things for you some of the time?


----------



## dream (Jan 15, 2011)

Tokoyami:  Because Tazmo and Mbxx don't trust anyone else with that kind of power.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Jan 15, 2011)

Yay..the pages are loading faster. NF was really starting to annoy me these past few days. It took ages for a page to load.


----------



## Xion (Jan 15, 2011)

Tokoyami said:


> Mbxx why are there no other people who can do what you do besides Tazmo who never comes on?  Don't you think it would be useful if someone else could help upgrade vbulliten and do other such things for you some of the time?



It's a long story.

In short, something something admins had skin powers something something ad removed accidentally something something Mbxx rage!!!! something something no trust admins something something welcome to NF


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 15, 2011)

^ iirc one of the skin additions removed one of the banner ads on NF, you know, the one that generates income for Tazmo.

But it's mostly because of what Eternal Fail said.


----------



## Soul (Jan 15, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Tokoyami:  Because Tazmo and Mbxx don't trust anyone else with that kind of power.



Can't blame them for that.


----------



## Ral (Jan 16, 2011)

In my world called the Internet, powers were made to be shared equally and not by experience.

It'll get things done faster when you have 5 people with the same experience you have and that you yourself have shared through trial and error.


----------



## martryn (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey, mbxx, I still love you.  I wasn't that bothered by the whole thing.


----------



## martryn (Jan 17, 2011)

> No one really likes you, martryn.



Reported for being a dupe, or an asshole.  And tons of people like me.  That's what rep is.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

I stole its VM-virginity.

I can call it a night.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 17, 2011)

lolb&        .

It's like it _wants_ to be banned with such obvious names.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 17, 2011)

martryn said:


> Reported for being a dupe, or an asshole.  And tons of people like me.  That's what rep is.



I like you


----------



## Darkhope (Jan 17, 2011)

You *cannot* just restore a fanclub with saving a few posts. The club's history and success throughout the years is rooted in the _original and real_ old posts and discussions.

Because a club has so many posts, its impossible to save it entirely. You will LOSE the conversations that happened within the club. Maybe not the memories and some key posts, but the real posts that made the events and club what it is will be lost.

We put alot of hard work into these clubs, and they have over 10k posts for a reason. I understand what the situation is, but I bet there are alot of inactive threads on this forum that could be deleted that are the equivalent of a few 10k post threads.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 17, 2011)

It was already commented that the size of the threads were the issue not the quantity of threads.

Its been soft deleted so it can be split into 10k threads and will then be restored back to the FC section so really there's no need to be concerned about it anymore.


----------



## Darkhope (Jan 17, 2011)

I missed that. D:

Sorry. Carry on. 

(That would have been my opinion originally then!)


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't understand why people are still complaining. I mean... I'm an FC owner myself, so I do _understand_ in a way, but it seems kind of pointless. Things do suck though... I wish things hadn't gone the way they did. I mean, aside from the countless amounts of memories the members of my FCs have now lost, all the hard work put into OP posts and other things are gone forever and it's gonna take a while for things to go back to the way they were.


----------



## Chainer (Jan 17, 2011)

Nothing is going to be lost.

Getting a little frustrated by the people who aren't reading what has been said.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jan 17, 2011)

Well we were originally told posts were being deleted. There's so much crap going on right now, it's not completely illogical to assume some people aren't going to stay updated.


----------



## Elle (Jan 18, 2011)

What happened to the Lumber Mill section?  In the last few minutes it's [and our FC thread is] gone.

EDIT ~ sorry the FC thread is still there if tracking in CP - but can't post in it, just Lumber Mill section is no longer available.  

Just wondering what's happening now and what we should be prepared for.  Thanks.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 18, 2011)

Do we have an ETA on when FCs will return?

When they disappeared, I heard that we shouldn't re-start any or do anything because they'd be back "soon" or "in a few days". That was back on the 14th and I haven't heard anything since then so it'll be stretching the definition of few soon.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 18, 2011)

Nick Soapdish said:


> Do we have an ETA on when FCs will return?
> 
> When they disappeared, I heard that we shouldn't re-start any or do anything because they'd be back "soon" or "in a few days". That was back on the 14th and I haven't heard anything since then so it'll be stretching the definition of few soon.



Pretty much my question.


----------



## JJ (Jan 18, 2011)

Lumber Mill wasn't supposed to be a permanent section. It was just going to be temporary for the purpose of splitting threads. 

Yeah staff is being asked about the ETA of the Fanclubs returning as well. We do not know.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2011)

Nick Soapdish said:


> Do we have an ETA on when FCs will return?
> 
> When they disappeared, I heard that we shouldn't re-start any or do anything because they'd be back "soon" or "in a few days". That was back on the 14th and I haven't heard anything since then so it'll be stretching the definition of few soon.



It hasn't even been a week, slow your roll.


----------



## Xion (Jan 19, 2011)

Mider T said:


> It hasn't even been a week, slow your roll.



Mbxx said a couple days. Expect your FCs back in some form as a Christmas 2012 gift.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 19, 2011)

People are moving to other forums over this... Just a heads up.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 19, 2011)

Amrun said:


> People are moving to other forums over this... Just a heads up.



Lol good. Anyone who gets upset over something stupid like this deserves to leave.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 19, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Lol good. Anyone who gets upset over something stupid like this deserves to leave.



Says you, who posts where, the Blender?  If they got rid of the Blender again, you would probably not be happy.

Some people come here mostly to post in the FCs.  The FCs are just GONE.  It's been a huge hassle.


----------



## charishomes (Jan 19, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Some people come here mostly to post in the FCs.  The FCs are just GONE.  It's been a huge hassle.



yep i agree totally..  >.>


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 19, 2011)

Yea, For the entire time I've been registered to this forum, 95% of my posting was in FC's....


----------



## Chainer (Jan 19, 2011)

Amrun said:


> People are moving to other forums over this... Just a heads up.



That is their choice. I think it's silly to abandon something they _supposedly_ had so much emotional attachment to over a week or two of inactivity, but . . .

Again, I implore you to be patient. Things will be back to normal.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 19, 2011)

The Witch-King said:


> That is their choice. I think it's silly to abandon something they _supposedly_ had so much emotional attachment to over a week or two of inactivity, but . . .
> 
> Again, I implore you to be patient. Things will be back to normal.



NF isn't the only game in town though. If it's a choice between getting to continue chatting about your favorite character or not, people may very well move over to another forum. Most will continue to come back to NF for a while to check on whether their FCs are back. As the FCs remain absent and no further information on when they will return is forthcoming, the visits will be fewer. People gravitate in and out of forums already. This is just added impetus for some to gravitate out.

I think that what's really hurting is the poor communication. If we knew what was happening *before* it happened and/or if we knew when it'd be over, we'd have a concrete expectation that could be met or failed, instead of several soft expectations that are continually failed.


----------



## Chainer (Jan 19, 2011)

Nick Soapdish said:


> NF isn't the only game in town though. If it's a choice between getting to continue chatting about your favorite character or not, people may very well move over to another forum. Most will continue to come back to NF for a while to check on whether their FCs are back. As the FCs remain absent and no further information on when they will return is forthcoming, the visits will be fewer. People gravitate in and out of forums already. This is just added impetus for some to gravitate out.
> 
> I think that what's really hurting is the poor communication. If we knew what was happening *before* it happened and/or if we knew when it'd be over, we'd have a concrete expectation that could be met or failed, instead of several soft expectations that are continually failed.



I agree, and I wish I could give you guys an _actual_ timeframe. We are limited by that same poor communication, however.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 19, 2011)

I've heard it's mostly pairing fans leaving. Is that true?


----------



## Starrk (Jan 19, 2011)

Depends on the pairing...


----------



## Elle (Jan 19, 2011)

Rumors... What I do know is that we're just impatiently waiting over here  and milling around feeling adrift without a 'home base' /sigh XD.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 19, 2011)

Eh, I just made that up so I could make a "good riddance" joke.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 19, 2011)

Yea, the lack of a my normal home is the only true annoyance. Suppose there really is no harm in waiting, just hoping my members dont quit by the time it returns...again tho, nothing we can really do about it now, other than wait.


----------



## Elle (Jan 19, 2011)

@ Spy ~ figured that was what you were up to


----------



## Amrun (Jan 19, 2011)

Spy: Nice try. 

But I'm concerned myself.  I'm not leaving, but several of my FCs have picked up on other forums and I've been implored to join.  Thye alll seem quite happy there.  Not many of these are pairing FCs.

I'm just worried that when, eventually, the FCs come back, people will have lost hope and none of the people that made my FCs fun will be around anymore.  So then it really is a total death of the FCs.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 19, 2011)

If mbxx had just wiped the floor with everything, the FCs would have been back up and running in no time. 

Instead the admins agreed to what everyone wanted and started splicing the FCs to save them. It's not a 48-hour task and now people are pissed about that too?


----------



## Xion (Jan 19, 2011)

While you all wait for your FCs to return, I'd recommend the Cafe.

It is full of great discussion topics and introspective, thought-provoking pieces (lol).

Fairy Tail has a subforum where we discuss the latest trolling endeavors by Kubo's protege.

There is also the Ohara Library, home to the best manga to ever grace WSJ.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If mbxx had just wiped the floor with everything, the FCs would have been back up and running in no time.
> 
> Instead the admins agreed to what everyone wanted and started splicing the FCs to save them. It's not a 48-hour task and now people are pissed about that too?



If it had been delegated to FC owners, each could've done theirs in a day. I was hoping to burn my Saturday away with that. Instead, it's automated which means that it's taking a lot longer.

I don't mind that it's taking longer. If it takes a week, two weeks, a month or whatever, that's ok with me. I'd be asking to reboot the FC in the meantime if it's going to be longer than a week and then maybe merge it with the last thread of the previous one - or maybe just have one thread with fewer than 10K posts. Even if we can't open a new thread, it'll still give us _something_ to go on.

What I *do* mind is that nobody is saying how much longer it'll take other than "soon", "a few days" and "the next days" (all of which was nearly a week ago) - and Mbxx's claim that there isn't an issue with communication.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 19, 2011)

People leaving because their precious FCs have been gone for less than a week? Fucking lol.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I've heard it's mostly pairing fans leaving. Is that true?



Fuck yeah!


/is late but makes the joke anyway because it's true


----------



## Chainer (Jan 19, 2011)

Nick Soapdish said:


> If it had been delegated to FC owners, each could've done theirs in a day. I was hoping to burn my Saturday away with that. Instead, it's automated which means that it's taking a lot longer.
> 
> I don't mind that it's taking longer. If it takes a week, two weeks, a month or whatever, that's ok with me. I'd be asking to reboot the FC in the meantime if it's going to be longer than a week and then maybe merge it with the last thread of the previous one - or maybe just have one thread with fewer than 10K posts. Even if we can't open a new thread, it'll still give us _something_ to go on.
> 
> What I *do* mind is that nobody is saying how much longer it'll take other than "soon", "a few days" and "the next days" (all of which was nearly a week ago) - and Mbxx's claim that there isn't an issue with communication.



Erm, no, actually. The whole _issue_ was the fact that FC owners and mods were splitting the threads. That's how the forum crashed in the first place.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 19, 2011)

> If it had been delegated to FC owners, each could've done theirs in a day. I was hoping to burn my Saturday away with that.



but see, just the normal staff working on it and the few who had the chance to work in the lumber mill apparently caused a server crash (causing mbxx to tell us to not touch anything now).  So we could no longer give out the option of having the FC owners work on them.



> d be asking to reboot the FC in the meantime if it's going to be longer  than a week and then maybe merge it with the last thread of the previous  one - or maybe just have one thread with fewer than 10K posts. Even if  we can't open a new thread, it'll still give us _something_ to go on.



I have been considering giving the FC mods the okay to allow this considering how long this may take...we really don't know...mbxx isn't telling us anything...it's like he's playing "stump the dummy" with us and it's rather grating.  



> What I *do* mind is that nobody is saying how much longer it'll  take other than "soon", "a few days" and "the next days" (all of which  was nearly a week ago) - and Mbxx's claim that there isn't an issue with  communication.



None of the active staff can give a definitive answer because we simply don't know.  We were told it would be a "few days" by mbxx so that's why we said that in public.  But here we are, no one should be that surprised really given the track record, but I understand how aggravating this is.

All we've been able to communicate with him is that:
1.  He's going to do it by himself since we caused a crash *rolls eyes*
2.  He's doing something automated "off site" which he considers difficult and can't be done remotely, but isn't telling us exactly what he is doing (again, trying to get us to come up with solutions/ideas without knowing what he is doing first because if he tells us what he is doing it "defeats the purpose")

He keeps going on about how the situation is being overblown because "it's only so much percentage of threads in the forum" though fails to realize that a good chunk of active members are active there.  

He has always been a "shoot first, questions later" type of person...


----------



## Chainer (Jan 19, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Its all good, we not overreact.



Hey, can you at least give us an estimated time that it will all be done?


----------



## Elle (Jan 19, 2011)

Taxman said:


> ...
> 
> I have been considering giving the FC mods the okay to allow this considering how long this may take...we really don't know...mbxx isn't telling us anything...it's like he's playing "stump the dummy" with us and it's rather grating.
> 
> ...



Sounds good and hope you decide to go with that 'okay', especially if we don't get an answer on (about) when the archives will be done or if it's not going to be any time soon.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 19, 2011)

ZFC was just resurrected!!!   Thank you, Tazmo and all else involved!


----------



## Chainer (Jan 19, 2011)

> Status currently, of 204 threads, 88 threads were restored.
> So, only 116 left and 44% already done. Not that somebody noticed it, since it was that urgent and people could have died...



Always a fan of your snarky comments, Mbxx.

Anyway, thanks to all the hardworking FC leaders and mods who put time in to this, as well as to Mbxx and Tazmo.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 19, 2011)

The Witch-King said:


> Erm, no, actually. The whole _issue_ was the fact that FC owners and mods were splitting the threads. That's how the forum crashed in the first place.



Ok, thanks. Didn't know that either.



Taxman said:


> None of the active staff can give a definitive answer because we simply don't know.  We were told it would be a "few days" by mbxx so that's why we said that in public.  But here we are, no one should be that surprised really given the track record, but I understand how aggravating this is.



Yeah, I wasn't intending to complain about the mods. All of them that I've heard from have been upfront about not knowing what was going on either.



Mbxx said:


> Its all good, we not overreact.
> 
> Status currently, of 204 threads, 88 threads were restored.
> So, only 116 left and 44% already done. Not that somebody noticed it, since it was that urgent and people could have died...
> ...



Thank you for the update.

I *was* all set to be sarcastic, but then you edited your post.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I've seen some FCs back, though everything is a tad confusing. The links direct to many threads of the same name. I suppose the splitting was done while the FCs were off line?


----------



## eHav (Jan 20, 2011)

The Witch-King said:


> That is their choice. I think it's silly to abandon something they _supposedly_ had so much emotional attachment to over a week or two of inactivity, but . . .
> Again, I implore you to be patient. Things will be back to normal.



lol pretty much this. so it was the mother of all dramas not being able to post for a few days, and now they rage quit and leave their "memories" like they are nothing. well done fellas


----------



## drwraps (Jan 20, 2011)

Haha  that is awesome!!


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 20, 2011)

Lol why would a dupe post in a thread full of mods and admins?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 20, 2011)

And it only took you five years to figure out!


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2011)

Better late than never.


----------



## Para (Jan 20, 2011)

To think, if you'd thought of this earlier you wouldn't have had to wipe so many threads from 2005 and before.


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2011)

Upload some awesome new skins and all shall be forgiven.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 20, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Its not like this threads were that big back then or the last years.


Five years, three years, whatever. You and I are not detail people, right? We're big-picture types. Leaders.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 20, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I've heard it's mostly pairing fans leaving. Is that true?



isn't that a good thing.

/super late


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 20, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Its not like this threads were that big back then or the last years. But i can never make it right... no matter what (lol).



Yeah, they were only 50,000 posts long 3 years ago.



Spy_Smasher said:


> Five years, three years, whatever. You and I are not detail people, right? We're big-picture types. Leaders.



I'm not sure that it's been five years. That's just when I was told that big threads were an issue for this kind of system so it could've been common knowledge among techie types for longer.



Judecious said:


> isn't that a good thing.
> 
> /super late


----------



## Amrun (Jan 24, 2011)

Um, does anyone know when the rest of the FCs will be restored?

The problem has not been resolved...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 28, 2011)

^I've heard it should be around today, Friday.

Can you certify this, Mbxx?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Mbxx, when are you going to restore the Cute Asian Girls thread? Please don't steal our pictures while you're at it.


----------



## Elle (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking for an update on the FC thread restores.  There's 35+ active SN fc members asking me when we're getting our 'NF Home' back. In case you're wondering if people actually care - the answer is YES a good number of us do - I'm only speaking for one FC and know there's quite a few other larger ones out there that account for many more active members added in total that are looking to get back these 'home bases'.  Please let us know what the hold up is and when we can reasonably expect their return.  Thanks.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2011)

Chouji ate all your fc's.


----------



## JJ (Jan 30, 2011)

We're getting a lot of people questioning when the FC's are coming back.


----------



## JJ (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah it's basically unchanged.


----------



## Handsome Squidward (Jan 30, 2011)

when will the squidward and squillium member fcs be back?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 5, 2011)

*22 days later*


----------



## Eki (Feb 5, 2011)

could of easily been avoided if we just spent a little money


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 5, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> We're getting a lot of people questioning when the FC's are coming back.



So... when are they coming back? It's been weeks now


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 5, 2011)

asking as well when they'll be back


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2011)

No one but Mbxx knows.


----------



## Nihao (Feb 5, 2011)

^ Does he?


----------



## Elle (Feb 5, 2011)

Hallelujah!  XD  Good to hear ~ thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Feb 5, 2011)

Elle said:


> Hallelujah!  XD  Good to hear ~ thanks for letting us know.


----------



## colours (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you jeebus christ !


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Feb 5, 2011)

Finally...


----------



## Midaru (Feb 6, 2011)

Such a relief, I want them back asap ;0;

This has taken so long...


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 6, 2011)

HOORAY!!!!!


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay FCs!


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> It will be done next weekend. All threads. Currently we are testing this weekend.



I will love you next weekend...  pek


----------



## RedAsATomato (Feb 6, 2011)

Uwah, that's really good news!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 6, 2011)

I am counting on you Mbxx.


----------



## FlyingChip (Feb 7, 2011)

*THE NEXT ONE WHO WILL POST AFTER THIS POST IS A ______*


----------



## Gino (Feb 7, 2011)

For some reason NF is slow as fuck....


----------



## Xion (Feb 7, 2011)

Gino said:


> For some reason NF is slow as fuck....



IT'S BECAUSE SOME MOD MESSED WITH THE FC THREADS!

GRRBL GAAARRBLL!


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 8, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> It will be done next weekend. All threads. Currently we are testing this weekend.


Awesome news!!
Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Furubodiburo (Feb 8, 2011)

May I inquire something?


----------



## Chainer (Feb 8, 2011)

Furubodiburo said:


> May I inquire something?



Sure, go for it.


----------



## kire (Feb 9, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> It will be done next weekend. All threads. Currently we are testing this weekend.



Thanks for the update..Hope all goes well.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 9, 2011)

When Moses was in egypt's land!!! Let my FanClubs GO!!


----------



## krickitat (Feb 11, 2011)

I will believe it when I see it, but the news is positive for sure.


----------



## Midaru (Feb 12, 2011)

Taxman said:


> 27279 The Hyuuga Hinata FC - Naruto Forums
> 31873 Sex God of Konoha: The Uzumaki Naruto FC - Naruto Forums
> 39397 His Smile Saved Her: The Naruto x Hinata fc - Naruto Forums
> 86148 Fickle as Autumn Skies: The Anti-NaruSaku FC - Naruto Forums



This has taken so long you know  ... 


Mbxx said:


> It will be done next weekend. All threads. Currently we are testing this weekend.



Good to know it  I count on you


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 13, 2011)

NF is so slow and quiet today... 

And it's Sunday *gives Mbxx a pointed look* >:/


----------



## Paptala (Feb 13, 2011)

^Perhaps he meant next weekend?


----------



## Elle (Feb 13, 2011)

^_^ he posted that on the 5th which would make next weekend this weekend...


----------



## Paptala (Feb 13, 2011)

I guess he's just plain behind schedule then.   I miss my FCs


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 13, 2011)

The FCs are in the Konoha Refinery now.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2011)

^Now I didn't know that. 

Perhaps there is some hope left...


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> ^Now I didn't know that.
> 
> Perhaps there is some hope left...



Don't be too hopeful of this technological terror they constructed...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2011)

The only error was to target first the FC section from all the other sections to begin the purging.

I am just here to see if Mbxx lives up to his word or not.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh how cynical I could be...


----------



## Blaze (Feb 13, 2011)

It's night time in Europe so give it some time. If nothing happens in 24 hours then well...what can you do.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 13, 2011)

We will have to wait D:

 All times I'm viewing Konoha Refinery it changes my skin to the Sasuke's one


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> We will have to wait D:
> 
> All times I'm viewing Konoha Refinery it changes my skin to the Sasuke's one



Ewwwwwwwwwwwww Sasuke.


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 14, 2011)

i'm lost without the yammy fc


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 14, 2011)

Me too. 

When are the FCs supposed to come back?


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 14, 2011)

Should have been yesterday, according to the last update..


----------



## Elle (Feb 14, 2011)

Is there a problem with the archive/restoration of the remaining threads? Why is this being delayed further?  Lot's of members are waiting to have them back.  Please update the status.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 14, 2011)

Paptala said:


> I guess he's just plain behind schedule then.   I miss my FCs



or he lied?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 14, 2011)

Elle said:


> Is there a problem with the archive/restoration of the remaining threads? Why is this being delayed further?  Lot's of members are waiting to have them back.  Please update the status.



Only mbxx can give an update

sorry =/


----------



## Elle (Feb 14, 2011)

^_^ I know  the question was [really] for him XD.  Realize you all are in the dark as well.  Thanks for replying though.


----------



## Paptala (Feb 14, 2011)

Judecious said:


> or he lied?


Well I was trying to give him the benefit of the doubt, but...



Hopefully we'll get an update soon from him.  It's not the waiting that's so hard, but the fact that no one really knows when stuff will be restored.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 14, 2011)

Someone's doing something something


----------



## kire (Feb 14, 2011)

still nothin' huh..
*waits longer*


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 14, 2011)

Glad to see at least some of the FCs are back up and running.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 14, 2011)

Great job mbxx


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 14, 2011)

So far so good Mbxx. Please keep this pace up. ^^


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 15, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Just 75 left; that is not very much. Around daily 20-30 will follow from now on.



Oh, thank goodness.  Some of the Gaara FC-goers are getting a bit... disgruntled.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 15, 2011)

good job mbxx
i can't wait till i can post in my fav fc again
i'm so impatient


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 15, 2011)

I think I can speak for most everyone in saying thank you guys for saving the FC threads. It is appreciated.


----------



## Paptala (Feb 15, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Just 75 left; that is not very much. Around daily 20-30 will follow from now on.


Thanks so much for the update!


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 16, 2011)

ninjaneko said:


> I think I can speak for most everyone in saying thank you guys for saving the FC threads. It is appreciated.



I concur! Thanks for the hard work Mbxx, Taxman and everyone else who's helped 

EDIT: Same here Kenneth-senpai


----------



## Eki (Feb 21, 2011)

im glad our fc is giving you so much work :33


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 22, 2011)

I know another issue came up recently with the boards, but, any new updates on the FC's?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 24, 2011)

I need my Gaara FC, bro!  Where's my Gaara FC?!  He's just returned in the anime!


----------



## Elle (Feb 24, 2011)

An update on how many are left would be great .


----------



## Judecious (Feb 24, 2011)

where is my Naruto FC


----------



## Dokiz1 (Feb 24, 2011)

It's been almost 3 months and it's not done yet?


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, actually 2 months, but yea....


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Feb 24, 2011)

Still too high. They went down on January 12th so it's nearing 6 weeks.


----------



## sakura 1515 (Feb 25, 2011)

ohh i miss my sasusaku fc 
i hope he is back soon.


----------



## rozzalina (Feb 28, 2011)

Any updates? I'm really starting to miss my NF "home" 

EDIT: It'll be 2 months in 12 days :/


----------



## Evilene (Feb 28, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> Any updates? I'm really starting to miss my NF "home"
> 
> EDIT: It'll be 2 months in 12 days :/



Time sure flies by.


----------



## krickitat (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea I am wondering myself, you know if you just kept us informed this would be easier. But all I hear is we will be "done soon"

I'm starting to question if you care that we get them back at all


----------



## Xion (Mar 1, 2011)

krickitat said:


> Yea I am wondering myself, you know if you just kept us informed this would be easier. But all I hear is we will be "done soon"
> 
> I'm starting to question if you care that we get them back at all



He said a couple days.

What he didn't tell you was lost in translation, since a couple days in German translates to something like a "couple holidays."

So perhaps by Saint Patrick's day...


----------



## JJ (Mar 1, 2011)

Some FC's have returned today. Only 2 are Naruto FC's so far. The rest are in the other FC areas.


----------



## Elle (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the update JJ.  Any idea how many threads are left now to be archived?  Last update we all got was 60 on the 17th.  So 60 minus the ones you guys know have returned.


----------



## JJ (Mar 1, 2011)

From what I could tell, it's down to 55. I will keep checking though.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Mar 1, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> From what I could tell, it's down to 55. I will keep checking though.



Ouch. That's five in the last 12 days. So it'll be done in 23 weeks? 

I assume that it's not going to be a constant rate like that, but what about opening a new thread for the remaining FCs? The old material can just get split up and returned, but remain locked. Or the last thread can be merged with the newly created thread, but that's probably more trouble than it'd be worth.


----------



## krickitat (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm thinking that if it contines at this rate nick is right. But I think it is possible to merge them with little fuss. 
Lord knows my fc dosnt seem to be high on the list. What surprses e is that huge fc's like narusaku or sasusaku weren't done first, woukd seem smart to me cause then your pleasing the most people at once.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Mar 1, 2011)

I assume that it's mostly because they are the bigger FCs and thus more work.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 1, 2011)

There's clearly a diminishing return. Some sort of asymptotic timetable that will approach "finished" but never actually get there.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the update JJ.


----------



## JJ (Mar 1, 2011)

Nick Soapdish said:


> Ouch. That's five in the last 12 days. So it'll be done in 23 weeks?
> 
> *I assume that it's not going to be a constant rate like that, but what about opening a new thread for the remaining FCs?* The old material can just get split up and returned, but remain locked. Or the last thread can be merged with the newly created thread, but that's probably more trouble than it'd be worth.



I have brought this up with the FC mods. Keep in mind that I hope you guys archived your first set of posts. Otherwise we can't move them to the new threads if the FC mods give the ok. If you have them in the Refinery, all the better.


----------



## Elle (Mar 1, 2011)

That would be great! Most of us have also copied our first posts and other relevant info into the 'Storage' thread in the FC section.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Mar 1, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> I have brought this up with the FC mods. Keep in mind that I hope you guys archived your first set of posts. Otherwise we can't move them to the new threads if the FC mods give the ok. If you have them in the Refinery, all the better.



I have copies of them on my hard drive. No idea what I have in the Refinery since I just see a blank FC thread. Did you mean the Storage thread? I can add them there if it'll make a difference.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 2, 2011)

Sigh... The Gaara FC's first page is in the refinery... can it just be moved back by itself?


----------



## krickitat (Mar 2, 2011)

I have my first page, but my hard drive corrupted so all those pages I saved are gone

I understand that the bigger fc s are obviously more work, but what is better Getting back a small fc that was easy but hardly anyone posts in or taking longer and doing a more popular thread that would please more people? Yes the size here is about popularity, I say why piss moooore people off?


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Mar 2, 2011)

krickitat said:


> I have my first page, but my hard drive corrupted so all those pages I saved are gone
> 
> I understand that the bigger fc s are obviously more work, but what is better Getting back a small fc that was easy but hardly anyone posts in or taking longer and doing a more popular thread that would please more people? Yes the size here is about popularity, I say why piss moooore people off?



That's just speculation on my part. They haven't announced what the order is. Maybe he's just working his way through the refinery based on what's on the top of the first page. I haven't paid much attention to the order.


----------



## JJ (Mar 2, 2011)

From what I can tell so far, the ones with the least amount of posts are being done first. The FC's that have returned have been pretty random (general, member, anime, etc).


----------



## Elle (Mar 2, 2011)

^_^ Right, which unfortunately makes no sense because as was stated above and many times previously, the largest FC threads are the ones affecting the largest number of members waiting to get back and actively involved again...  

What's it going to take to get that message across to mbxx and Tazmo? large cash amount notwithstanding


----------



## JJ (Mar 2, 2011)

If your FC is still missing, please read the last post and respond in that linked thread.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Mar 14, 2011)

Now that the threads have been re-started from zero, do we have a schedule on when we'll get the old posts back?


----------



## Elle (Mar 17, 2011)

^_^ I imagine the answer to this is 'no' to a schedule but definitely still want the archive done and returned for the Sasuke x Naruto FC at some point [sooner rather than much later would be really nice].  

Am also wondering if when the archives are done, what the impact will be on the current thread?  The OP has been re-done and changes have been made [or plan to be shortly] to the first five 'static' posts and don't want to have go back and re-do them if at all possible.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Mar 17, 2011)

I assume that we'll have to repost our first few posts each time the thread gets re-booted, but that should be a simple copy-paste. Restoring the archived threads shouldn't affect those first few threads other than any links to posts in the original thread would probably remain broken, but we'd finally be able to fix them.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 28, 2011)

I've realized today that most of the Joke FCs have returned in archives. How many FCs are left before the restoration is complete?


----------



## Elle (Mar 28, 2011)

^_^ I'd appreciate an update as well .


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2011)

Mbxx forgot up the rest.


----------



## Elle (Apr 3, 2011)

^_^ Would be happy to help out


----------



## Ral (Apr 3, 2011)

Raikage would of had a ball with those tables.

Now when you say "insane" are we talking 80,000+ thread replies?


----------



## Maracunator (Apr 3, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> So 30 threads left. The problem is now, these are the largest. Insane largest.



Just a quick question, are you doing all the splitting manually in the MySQL Query Browser?

If that's the case, you could get things done faster by making and running a PHP script that does the job of taking all the posts from a specific thread, organizes them in groups of 10K posts, creates a number of new threads equal to the number of post groups and reassigns the posts of each group to each of the newly created threads.


----------



## dattebayochick (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello my name is Nina as well


----------



## Elle (May 12, 2011)

It's been over a month since the last update - wondering how many threads are remaining and estimated time to completion.  Thanks.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 12, 2011)

I'm estimating never.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (May 13, 2011)

I was hoping for a bit more optimism.

It's grating to think that we could've just rebooted the clubs immediately if we knew right away that they wouldn't get restored - instead of waiting nearly two months.


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2011)

Hmm...it appears that the server change made go from the "Moderator" to "Final Villain" usergroup. Can anybody fix this?


----------



## dream (May 14, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Hmm...it appears that the server change made go from the "Moderator" to "Final Villain" usergroup. Can anybody fix this?



Don't worry.  Admin S_S will fix it for you soon enough.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Hmm ? Some other admin will do it ?



This is why you should be more active in the forum.  You don't even know your own staff.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 14, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Hmm ? Some other admin will do it ?


He's not talking about the thread restore. That's all for you.


----------



## Ral (May 14, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Hmm ? Some other admin will do it ?



They say he's a *Spy* who *Smashes*.


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Hmm ? Some other admin will do it ?



You should do it : ).

TRIPLE EDIT: Can you guys not try to pull a me and hack into other people's accounts lol.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (May 16, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Always good we have nothing to complain. The server changings were more important and seeing how fast all now is, make me kinda proud. But yes, i will look into restoring the last 29 threads during the weekend. Its just complicated.



I'm glad to hear you say that. It's just that going a month with no activity and no word from anyone about why nothing is happening or when it might happen is worrisome.


----------



## Elle (Jun 1, 2011)

The Sasuke x Naruto FC has < 500 posts to archive ~ will this have any impact on the main archive you're still working on or will it be added as an extra link?


----------



## JJ (Jun 1, 2011)

When a thread hits 10,000, it will automatically close and a new one will be made with Tazmo as the first post, your first post, and a direct to the previous thread. You will have to ask in the FC request thread for the rest of the first set of FC posts to be moved (or a FC mod or even myself).


----------



## Elle (Jun 1, 2011)

^_^ Yes, thanks JJ - will do.  Was just wondering how those links will tie in with the main archive when it's finished.


----------



## JJ (Jun 1, 2011)

I just want to clarify:

Do you mean will there be links directing to the threads from the existing threads (you will have to do this yourself)? Or do you mean something else?


----------



## Elle (Jun 1, 2011)

hmm let's try this - When the new thread is auto-created and a link to the old thread [now an archive thread] is generated in the first post of the new thread, will that new archive thread eventually be included [merged] in the main archive thread mbxx is creating or will we have two archive thread links [when the main archive is finished] in the first post and going forward?


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi mbxx

Just hoping for an update on those last 30 threads or so. I know that we had server issues a couple weeks ago and obviously a broad issue like that comes first, but it's been "a weekend" for about a month now and I'd hate to think that you'd forgotten about us.


----------



## Elle (Jun 16, 2011)

^_^ Second this request please.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2011)

Mbxx is a pretty simple guy, he'll be interested/compelled to do something at first but as time passes he'll lose interest and not give a damn.  It is possible that Mbxx hasn't worked on any thread since his last update.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jun 17, 2011)

That possibility is why I'm poking him in the shoulder.

*poke, poke* 
*poke, poke*


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 2, 2011)

Okay. It's been months.

where are the rest of the clubs that need to be restored?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 3, 2011)

^Seconded. We would like to have a very detailed update of thow this process is going so far.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jul 3, 2011)

And regular updates even if it's just to say "couldn't get to it this week, but ...". At least then we'd know that it's still on the radar and we'd have acknowledgment that it still needs to be done.

Instead, it looks like it's just being ignored.


----------



## dream (Jul 3, 2011)

> Instead, it looks like it's just being ignored.



Which is likely the case.  Best to just give up on the hope that Mbxx will do the rest.


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 5, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> ^Seconded. We would like to have a very detailed update of thow this process is going so far.





Nick Soapdish said:


> And regular updates even if it's just to say "couldn't get to it this week, but ...". At least then we'd know that it's still on the radar and we'd have acknowledgment that it still needs to be done.
> 
> Instead, it looks like it's just being ignored.





Eternal Fail said:


> Which is likely the case.  Best to just give up on the hope that Mbxx will do the rest.



Pretty much. This is ridiculous.

I understand people have lives outside of the forum, but I think there's been more than enough time.

It would be nice if the biggest clubs could be restored as they were the biggest FOR GOOD FU*KING REASON.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 5, 2011)

Darkhope said:


> I understand people have lives outside of the forum, but I think there's been more than enough time.


He actually gets paid to work here. Mbxx and I are the only paid employees.


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2011)

I love dupes.


----------



## Ral (Jul 17, 2011)

These bots...THEY ARE EVOLVING.

#638 DIRECT ME TO YOUR LEADERZ NAO!

On a side note I do respect Mbxx even if he's my rival and as many times as I put him down,  that's just what rivals do.

I hope to do battle with him someday.


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 7, 2011)

So any news on the fanclub archives yet?


----------



## Elle (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking for an update as well.  Imagine that most if not all the largest FC [threads] still very much want their history available again.


----------



## dream (Aug 15, 2011)

I suspect that like all other similar inquiries you won't get an answer.  Mbxx is either working really really slowly on it or has stopped working on it temporarily/permanently.


----------



## Elle (Aug 15, 2011)

^_^ I hear ya - just making sure that it's 'known' that members still want this.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep. It's disappointing that it's on the back burner, but we don't want it to get *completely *forgotten.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 15, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Mbxx is either working really really slowly on it or has stopped working on it temporarily/permanently.


Let's take a guess which one.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Aug 16, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Let's take a guess which one.



Don't crush my dreams so casually! 

Considering that he hasn't even checked in since his last claim that "they'll be finished over the weekend" three months ago, I guess that I'm just waiting for him to get bored again.


----------



## johnhawk (Aug 25, 2011)

*re*

I like this post. Keep it up.........!


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay, this matter has dragged on for too long. I imagine that the thread splitting up until now was being done manually, which would turn out to be a long and tedious task.

I scripted something that could make thread splitting easier, and give us back the FC posts we miss with just a few clicks. It's a bare-bones script that in one page allows to pick the thread to split, and in the other runs the insert and update queries necessary for the task, and gives the admin the links to both the original and the newly created threads.

It will require some adjustments, but an admin familiar with the forums' database structure should be able to adjust it, then run it as many times as necessary, and let us have our FC archives back.

thread_selector.php

```
<?php
$query = "select a.thread_id, a.thread_title, count(b.post_id) as posts from thread a, post b where a.thread_id = b.thread_id and posts > 10000 group by a.thread_id";
$get = mysql_query($query);
?>
<form method="post" action="split_thread.php">
    <select name="thread">
<?php
while ($show = mysql_fetch_assoc($get))
{
?>
        <option value="<?php echo $show['thread_id'];?>"><?php echo $show['thread_title'].' ('.$show['posts'].' posts)';?></option>
<?php
}
?>
    </select>
</form>
```

split_thread.php

```
<?php
$query = "select post_id from post where thread_id = ".$_POST['thread'];
$show = mysql_num_rows($query);
$posts = $show['total'];
$rest = 0;
$totalThreads = (int)$posts/9998;
$threads = array();
if ($posts%9998 > 0)
{
    $totalThreads++;
    $rest = $posts%9998;
}
$query = "select thread_title from thread where thread_id = ".$_POST['thread'];
$get = mysql_query($query);
$show = mysql_fetch_assoc($get);
$title = $show['thread_title'];
$i = 0;
$threads[$i]['id'] = $_POST['thread'];
$i++;
while ($i < $totalThreads)
{
    $query = "insert into thread (title, [other mandatory fields here]) values ('";
    if (i < (threads-1))
    {
        $query .= $title.' [archive]';
    }
    else
    {
        $query .= $title;
    }
    $query .= "', [other mandatory values here])";
    mysql_query($query);
    $query = "select LAST_INSERT_ID() as id";
    $get = mysql_query($query);
    $show = mysql_fetch_assoc($get);
    $newThread = $show['id'];
    $threads[$i]['id'] = $newThread;
    $top = 0;
    if ($i < ($threads-1))
    {
        $top = 9998;
    }
    else
    {
        $top = $rest;
    }
    $update = "update post set thread_id = ".$newThread." where ";
    $query = "select post_id from post where thread_id = ".$_POST['thread']." order by post_id limit ".($i*9998).", ".$top;
    $get = mysql_query($query);
     $j = 0;
    while ($show = mysql_fetch_assoc($get))
    {
        $update .= "post_id = ".$show['post_id'];
        if ($j < ($top-1))
        {
            $update .= " or ";
        }
        $j++;
    }
    mysql_query($update);
    $i++;
}
$i = 0;
while ($i < $totalThreads)
{
    if ($i != 0)
    {
        $query = "select day(post_date) as day, month(post_date) as month, year(post_date) as year from post where thread_id = ".$threads[$i]['id'];
        $query .= " limit 1";
        $get = mysql_query($get);
        $show = mysql_fetch_assoc($get);
        if ($show['day'] > 1)
        {
            $date = $show['year'].'-'.$show['month'].'-'.($show['day']-1).' 00:00:00.000';
        }
        elseif ($show['month'] > 1)
        {
            $date = $show['year'].'-'.($show['month']-1).'-28 00:00:00.000';
        }
        else
        {
            $date = ($show['year']-1).'-12-31 00:00:00.000';
        }
        $post = 'This is a continuation thread, the old thread is [url="http://www.narutoforums.com/threads/'.$threads[($i-1)]['id'];
        $post .= '"][b]Here[/b][/url]';
        $post = mysql_real_escape($post);
        $insert = "insert into post values(poster_id, thread_id, post_content, post_date [insert other mandatory fields here]) values(1, ";
        $insert .= $threads[$i]['id'].", '".$post."', '".$date."' [insert other mandatory data here])";
        mysql_query($insert);
    }
    if ($i < ($totalThreads-1))
    {
        $post = 'This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread [url="http://www.narutoforums.com/threads/'.$threads[($i+1)]['id'];
        $post .= '"][b]Here[/b][/url]';
        $post = mysql_real_escape($post);
        $insert = "insert into post values(poster_id, thread_id, post_content, post_date [insert other mandatory fields here]) values(1, ";
        $insert .= $threads[$i]['id'].", '".$post."', now() [insert other mandatory data here])";
        mysql_query($insert);
    }
    $i++;
}
$update = "update thread set closed = true where ";
$i = 0;
while ($i < $totalThreads)
{
    $update .= "thread_id = ".$threads[($i]['id'];
    if ($i < (totalThreads-1))
    {
        $update .= " or "
    }
    echo 'http://www.narutoforums.com/threads/'.$threads[($i]['id'].'<br />';
    $i++;
}
mysql_query($update);
$update = "update thread set deleted = false where thread_id = ".$_POST['thread'];
mysql_query($update);
?>
<br /><br />
<a href="split_thread.php">Split more threads</a>
```

This should get the job done.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Sep 21, 2011)

Maracunator said:


> Okay, this matter has dragged on for too long. I imagine that the thread splitting up until now was being done manually, which would turn out to be a long and tedious task.
> 
> I scripted something that could make thread splitting easier, and give us back the FC posts we miss with just a few clicks. It's a bare-bones script that in one page allows to pick the thread to split, and in the other runs the insert and update queries necessary for the task, and gives the admin the links to both the original and the newly created threads.
> 
> ...



"Should" being the operative word.

Maybe there's some permissions issue in the server which won't let it run, but how about a reply just to let us know that you're still aware of the problem, huh?

It's kinda disappointing that this thread is only getting attention from spammers now.


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 24, 2011)

Nick Soapdish said:


> "Should" being the operative word.
> 
> Maybe there's some permissions issue in the server which won't let it run, but how about a reply just to let us know that you're still aware of the problem, huh?
> 
> It's kinda disappointing that this thread is only getting attention from spammers now.



At this point, spamming the mods and admins is probably going to be the only way the archives are going to be finished.


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 25, 2011)

Nick Soapdish said:


> "Should" being the operative word.
> 
> Maybe there's some permissions issue in the server which won't let it run, but how about a reply just to let us know that you're still aware of the problem, huh?
> 
> It's kinda disappointing that this thread is only getting attention from spammers now.



They can get around those issues by using PHP's mysql_connect() function with the same database user account they used to split the threads that were already brought back.

Not only that, I even sent a PM to both Mbxx and Tazmo on the 15th to provide them with this solution, and I have no response yet.

But still, as little as chances are, we have to try any resource we can so we can have our posts back, more than once FC members have been asking when will the broken links in the first page work again, and personally I also want to be able to look back at old posts from moments that were significant to our FC instead of remaining in a state similar to that of the ASK FC when nearly all of its posts got deleted (let's be clear, the more this drags on, the more the hope of FC regulars to get the posts back diminishes), and I'm sure there are people in other FCs who feel the same towards theirs.


----------



## Elle (Sep 25, 2011)

^_^ We continue to still very much want our FC history back and don't expect that to change.  It's disheartening as fans and active members of this board to have our situation ignored for so long.


----------



## abbas shahid (Oct 5, 2011)

Well actually it is together when you reply, it is in the Sent bin as a reply and it is still in the inbox as incoming. You will see a green arrow next to the email in the inbox. So you have it twice.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok, time for another bump to the thread to let somebody know (Mbxx please?) that we're still wanting to get the rest of our FC threads back.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd give up guys, it's been a while now and no answer. :/


----------



## Elle (Dec 7, 2011)

^_^ No harm in asking once in awhile.  It's still important to us to have our thread history and hopefully we'll have it available again at some point.



Nick Soapdish said:


> Ok, time for another bump to the thread to let somebody know (Mbxx please?) that we're still wanting to get the rest of our FC threads back.



Glad you bumped - was meaning to do this as well.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 7, 2011)

Elle said:


> ^_^ No harm in asking once in awhile.  It's still important to us to have our thread history and hopefully we'll have it available again at some point.



I know <3 the prune sucks.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 7, 2011)

Nick Soapdish said:


> Ok, time for another bump to the thread to let somebody know (Mbxx please?) that we're still wanting to get the rest of our FC threads back.



Agreed. It is soon gonna be a _year_ since this took place and we want our archives threads back.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 18, 2012)

This is ridiculous. 

A whole year and not a single mod from here can find the way to communicate with Mbxx and tell him he's got a job to finish?


----------



## Elle (Jan 18, 2012)

Not an anniversary we were hoping to see come around :/.


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> A whole year and not a single mod from here can find the way to communicate with Mbxx and tell him he's got a job to finish?



They likely have means of contacting him, him choosing to do as they wish is an entirely different matter.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 18, 2012)

Y'know, it *is* the paper anniversary. They could just send him a letter.

It doesn't seem like it'd be out of bounds to remind him of this thread. It's not like they'd be telling him what to do and Mbxx doesn't seem to be *that* prickly. Sure, he sounded a _bit_ offended by some of the previous bumps, saying that we should chill because things were well in hand and would be done really soon. *coughs*


----------



## Amrun (Jan 20, 2012)

I can't believe this was never finished. Typical.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 22, 2012)

I smell a forum software upgrade to 4.1.9, from this old ass 3.7.1 soon.

.........


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I smell a forum software upgrade to 4.1.9, from this old ass 3.7.1 soon.
> 
> .........



Hey, that could be another excuse for why they aren't doing it now.


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I smell a forum software upgrade to 4.1.9, from this old ass 3.7.1 soon.
> 
> .........



I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2012)

>one year passed
>this still isn't done
>mbxx gone AWOL again


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 26, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> >one year passed
> >this still isn't done
> >mbxx gone AWOL again



I dunno. It's more like he's gone AWOL *still*. He hasn't posted since May when he said that we had nothing to worry about and he'd get them done over the weekend. I was kinda assuming that he meant that weekend, but maybe he meant this May.


----------



## Elle (Jan 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I smell a forum software upgrade to 4.1.9, from this old ass 3.7.1 soon.
> 
> .........



orly?


----------



## Chainer (Jan 27, 2012)

Elle said:


> orly?



No, probably not.

And to think we would have had this done in a couple of days had he not told us "no".


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, it's been another month. Any update yet?

**


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 29, 2012)

can anyone even reach mbxx via e-mail/im/shouting at the sky
i seriously doubt that they can

or maybe they can but he just doesn't reply


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> can anyone even reach mbxx via e-mail/im/shouting at the sky
> i seriously doubt that they can
> 
> or maybe they can but he just doesn't reply



He responded to my email once. :byakuya


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 29, 2012)

yes well you're a fairy/wizard/magical creature/probability manipulator, ef

you got repped by tazmo
that proves my point


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 1, 2012)

Since mbxxx was here to fix the forums after chapter 599, can someone ask him about the threads?


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2012)

I'll mention it to him again but I'm not expecting much.


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 1, 2012)

heylove said:


> I'll mention it to him again but I'm not expecting much.



Thanks. I do wonder all the other fanclubs managed to get their old threads back but not the big pairing ones.


----------



## Elle (Sep 1, 2012)

heylove said:


> I'll mention it to him again but I'm not expecting much.



Thanks for asking again - really would be great to have that history back and available to the fc members.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Sep 1, 2012)

Agreed. Thanks for trying for us.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 1, 2012)

a year and a half later but we still care about our fanclubs, so, please, if you could try again


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 1, 2012)

What fanclubs are still missing their histories?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 1, 2012)

SasuNaru, NaruHina and NaruSaku. maybe more fanclubs, I don't know


----------

